# Is it bad to allow your GSD to sleep in your bed with you?



## mmaier941

First post, dont hold back 

My 5 month old GSD has his own bed, and uses it most nights, however some nights I need to go to sleep and he just isn't getting bored or comfy, If I let him in my bed with me he goes right to sleep. Now Im aware this might not be the best thing down the road. But if i continue to do this, is it really going to haunt me in the future?


----------



## Gharrissc

No I don't think it's bad at all.It's a personal preference. All of our dogs have plenty of comfortable spots to sleep and so I don't let them sleep in bed with my husband and I,but they are usually in the bedroom on one of the dog beds or in some other part of the house.For the ones who aren't trustworthy unsupervised,they sleep in crates. Before we go to bed,they can jump up on the bed and hang out if they want to. As long as the dog(s) isn't claiming the bed,I see nothing wrong with them sleeping in the bed with people.


----------



## Midnight12

My last gsd liked to sleep with me when she was a puppy and we both slepted better, and when she got older she quit, like the bed was not big enough for both of us.


----------



## dazedtrucker

I have read that it messes with pack structure (I think on Leerburg), and you should never let them, they will not respect you as pack leader. I personally don't completely agree, unless you have a very dominate dog. Mine have never wanted to sleep in bed with me, except as tiny pups... I guess I kick too much or something  
Axel will jump up and get affection for a few minutes, then he gets down and sleeps right beside on the floor.


----------



## wildwolf60

We've always let ours sleep in the bed with us, never had any problems with it. Other than sometimes not having leg room, LOL. Of course, we'd always established that we were leader, and if we wanted them to get off the bed, command given and they would get off, no questions. 
I don't think it would interfere with the pack structure unless you already had a problem in that area in the first place, as one poster mentioned, a very dominant dog. 
Personal preference, I guess. Most of our GSD's would sleep on the bed for a while, then they'd jump off after a few and go to their own bed. Jaeger on the other hand, is a big cuddle bear, and has to sleep with some part of him touching us all night. Rarely does he get off the bed unless we ask him to. 
Course, hubby and I kind of like having them with us anyway.


----------



## doggiedad

our dog has a dog bed in our bedroom and livingroom.
most nights he starts out sleeping with us. when it's
time to go to bed i say "it's sleepy". our dog will walk 
down the hallway and either lay on his bed untill we get 
in bed.or sit beside our bed and wait for us to get
in bed then he'll jump in. we don't have a problem with our
dog being on the bed or the sofa. if i want our dog off the
bed or sofa we can say "off the bed", "get down" we can point
to the floor, etc. you want to be able to controll the situation.
you want to be able to call him to the bed and off the bed.


----------



## NancyJ

To each his own. I shower every day but my dog does not so I don't want his dirt and hair in my bed, but I know enough people who do who don't have discipline problems with their dogs.


----------



## Gilly1331

We let our guys sleep where they want. Our GSD/BMastiff mix sleeps in the spare guest bedroom on that bed, our male GSD sleeps on the floor in our bedroom on one of the two dog beds or the hallway, or youngest female GSD sleeps on the bed at our feet...and right now the 10wk old puppy sleeps also on the bed with us or he jumps down like our other male and goes to one of the dog beds.... It's the only way I can get him 1 to stay quiet at night and 2 with me being preg when I feel him move at night it wakes me up to let him out generally on my same bathroom night schedule for myself. If I wasn't preg and using e bathroom so often at night we may have tried crate training him at night but letting him out every two hrs just to scream for an hr every time seemed not worth it and let him stay with us and we haven't had any accidents.
To each their own.


----------



## llombardo

All of mine are free to sleep wherever they choose. The golden is always on the bed with me, the older dog starts out on the bed then moves to one of the dog beds and the GSD moves around all night. The only time the GSD will sleep on the bed all night long is if she is completely exhausted....she is in the same exact spot I last seen her in..usually right next to me, hugging me on the bed


----------



## blackshep

I was told they should not come up on the bed or couch for the first year, until it's firmly established that you are the pack leader. My pup likes her crate anyway, and it's beside my bed.

One time I tried to let her on the bed with me for a nap, but she kept trying to wiggle up to my face and lick me and she's always trying to get a hold of my ears, so I had to put her back in her crate. LOL


----------



## ken k

dazedtrucker said:


> I have read that it messes with pack structure (I think on Leerburg), and you should never let them, they will not respect you as pack leader.


I was taught this in class, me being the skeptic that i am, I let Max sleep in the bed with me for a few days, and sure enough, you could see a change in his willingness to obey commands


----------



## Gharrissc

I really think it depends on the dog(s). I don't allow new dogs to just decide that they want to be on the furniture,but after the rules are established and followed, I will allow them up on the bed. I haven't had any problems with dogs becoming unruly or taking over the furniture. When we are ready to go to to bed,the dogs know that they have to get down and they are ok with that.




blackshep said:


> I was told they should not come up on the bed or couch for the first year, until it's firmly established that you are the pack leader. My pup likes her crate anyway, and it's beside my bed.


----------



## blackshep

I guess they use the one year as a rule, to make sure the dogs place in the pack is established.

Frankly, I don't want the dog hair on my bed


----------



## codmaster

mmaier941 said:


> First post, dont hold back
> 
> My 5 month old GSD has his own bed, and uses it most nights, however some nights I need to go to sleep and he just isn't getting bored or comfy, If I let him in my bed with me he goes right to sleep. Now Im aware this might not be the best thing down the road. But if i continue to do this, is it really going to haunt me in the future?


 
Not as long as he doesn't wet the bed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Or bite you if you roll over on him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunflowers

One time Carmspack on here said something about e coli and not letting them in bed with you. Please correct me if I'm wrong. 

As for me, not a fan, but I see nothing wrong with it if people enjoy it and it doesn't affect the dog's behavior.


----------



## Rosa

I allow my 12 week old gsd to sleep in the bed with me, but there is also a dog bed on the floor beside my bed which sometimes he gets down into instead, when he is a little older he will be sleeping with the other dogs in the kitchen at night. Just want make sure everyone is firm friends before they are left over night together.


----------



## shepherdmom

Mine are not allowed on my bed, it is a personal preference. They hog covers and take too much room. They were allowed to sleep with the kids and the kids and dogs loved it.


----------



## Nigel

shepherdmom said:


> Mine are not allowed on my bed, it is a personal preference. They hog covers and take too much room. They were allowed to sleep with the kids and the kids and dogs loved it.


If your dogs are very active "dreamers" they can make it hard to get to sleep. Tuke kicks her legs as if she is running. If I nudge her, she gets down on her own bed though.


----------



## Lexi_

Lexi does sometimes. She was never allowed as a small puppy but when we got our new bed it was much lower than the last one and she could jump up easily. She doesn't do it too much and if she's in the way my boyfriend nudges her onto the floor into her bed. Once he's out of bed she likes to come and snuggle under my arm. Duke doesn't really come on the bed when we're sleeping but when I go into our room to get something he'll jump on it and then get off as soon as I walk out of the room.


----------



## harmony

well up until lately I did not allow a dog in my room, and I there is no way one will get on my bed  .


----------



## Mary Beth

According to the Monks of New Skete in their book How To Be a Dog's Best Friends it is. There is an entire chapter on it. The dog should be in the bedroom but on the floor - provide a rug or dog bed if the dog wants to use that. It is a privilege for the dog to share our den. That's what I do and it works out well for me and my dog.


----------



## Kyleigh

I only recently started letting Kyleigh on my bed (it's one of the safe spots for the cat!) 

I read for about an hour every night in bed, and this is when she's allowed up. She's been really good about it ... but letting her sleep through the night? LMAO NOT A CHANCE:

1 - she takes up too much room
2 - she likes to roll around and give herself a body rub on the bed
3 - she usually drops about 1/2 pound of sand (and this is AFTER being brushed)
4 - after about 10 minutes she gets too hot, and starts panting and shakes the whole bed - makes it hard to read your book!

I waited until she was over a year because I wanted to ensure that she realized "her place." She's been great, no issues. If I noticed a change in her behaviour, no more "bed time"with me ... However, given that she's only ever up there for about 10-15 minutes, and then I'm kicking her off, I really don't foresee any issues in the future!


----------



## bocron

It depends totally on the dog and the owner. If you are a complete pushover and your dog knows it, then allowing on the bed may not be the best decision. If your working relationship is established and you have a biddable clear headed dog, then why not. I have a 3yo male who gets up on the bed for a bit but prefers the tile floor in the bathroom, whereas my 20month old female spends about half the night on the bed and half on her bed in the corner of the bedroom. In the morning they both get on the bed for some cuddle time. They both will get off the bed immediately upon being told to do so, no ifs ands or buts.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Here's my rule:

As long as the dog gets OFF the bed *when I tell them to* - without grumbling - then they can sleep on the bed if they want.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

My dogs are allowed on the bed, but they don't sleep there at night, they sleep in their crates. We ALL sleep better that way! And as Lauri said, they have to get off when I tell them to. 

Keefer rarely goes up there, he's a floor dog, always has been. But Halo likes to hang out on the bed, she's usually there when we're getting ready for bed, but either jumps down and goes to her crate as soon as I come into the room, or I just snap my fingers and she goes to her crate. She frequently goes on the bed with a toy, and the first thing she does every morning when she comes out of her crate is to jump up on our bed and roll around, before she even goes outside for potties.

I made a video of Halo's morning ritual:


----------



## Ivy's

My GSD girl is a little over 3 months old and I let her have a choice of whether she sleeps on my bed with me or on the floor of my room. She usually opts for the bed, although she's getting more and more independent, the older she gets. I don't let her have free run of the house at night yet however, since we just recently mastered house training and she still wakes me to potty in the night hours. I rather like when she sleeps with me, though.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

My 2.5 yr old has slept with me since the day I got her at 6 weeks lol. It's never given me any problems.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

Mine slept in my sleeping bag with me for 15 years. We could have lit a city with the gas fumes that escaped.


----------



## Dejavu

No GSDs on my bed! I love them, but I don't want fur in the place where I sleep, thank you very much. 
My mini Poodle is allowed on the bed though, but he really only likes to snuggle for a while and then sleep on his bed, except when it's cold. Then he's curls up next to me and we both warm and better.


----------



## mebully21

mine get the privilege after they show they will get off when i say off the bed. usually rufus puts himself to bed around 9ish, and he sleeps on my side . sadie joins him for a bit, then switches sides then goes to the other bedroom, i normally wake up in the middle of the night with both of them crashed out and sound asleep lol... as long as the dog isnt a jerk its fine to let them in the bed or on the furniture


----------



## Zeeva

I'm not a fan since my doggies do roll around in yucky stuff. I know most people don't agree but I find the dynamics of working with doggies a lot easier when you set boundaries and rules like don't go on the bed or stay off a particular couch.


----------



## llombardo

Zeeva said:


> working with doggies a lot easier when you set boundaries and rules like don't go on the bed or stay off a particular couch.


Tell that to mine that decides at 4am to cry in my face...I tell her to lay down, she cries again and noses me, I move over, she jumps up and gets real cuddly. Lets put it this way, I still have not turned on the heat...I have dogs


----------



## Zeeva

llombardo said:


> Tell that to mine that decides at 4am to cry in my face...I tell her to lay down, she cries again and noses me, I move over, she jumps up and gets real cuddly. Lets put it this way, I still have not turned on the heat...I have dogs


Hubby has allergies too so we gotta keep them off of and out of certain rooms/places! I wish we didn't need the heat yet! Brrrrr!


----------



## onyx'girl

I wish I'd never started letting the dogs on the beds(or sofa). I kept pups in a crate by the bed until they outgrew the crate. Then when they were safe to be out of the crate, they could have free roam at night.
My bedspreads have been snagged and the one I have now, I really love, but it has holes in it from the dogs nails. 
Most often the dogs go on it when we aren't home, Karlo will lay on my feet right when I go to bed, but he jumps down after a bit/probably gets too warm for him. I love my footwarmer!
When my DH leaves early in the am, Onyx takes his spot. Very routine how the dogs are!
I don't think letting them on, or not on the bed is a biggie as far as 'dominance' goes, when I tell them to get off they do.

I wouldn't let my foster on furniture as I didn't want him thinking it was ok when he went to his new home.


----------



## llombardo

Zeeva said:


> I wish we didn't need the heat yet! Brrrrr!


I'm trying to see how long it takes before I have to turn it on..I even sleep with the window slightly open and a fan on. The golden is a big boy and he stays on the bed all night, right up against me..so I'm always warm, sometimes I kick the covers off.


----------



## Bubbles

I wish bubbles would sleep with me. She won't stay still and she runs around so she sleeps in the bathroom.


----------



## Dainerra

Singe has only slept on the bed once - when we were in a motel overnight for a trial. I ended up making him get on the floor because he was perking up to check out every noise from outside.
I wondered if he would try to get on the bed when we got home but it seems the thought never crossed his mind.
He did love that motel though! When he first got on the bed, he was bouncing like a little kid lol


----------



## jourdan

My boy is allowed in our bed but only when I invite him up and he knows to get off when told. He usually spends only about 20-30 minutes with us before he gets too hot and lays on his carpet next to me. It might be different if I didn't have a husband go TDY (work trips) all the time, Vader makes up for the empty space when hubby is gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Suka

When I convince Cowboy to get up into the bed, he will lay there for awhile just to make me happy, I think - then he gets down when he thinks I've fallen to sleep.


----------



## kiya

My dogs do not sleep on my bed but they are allowed up and must get down when told. Lakota was a princess in another life and must have something cushy to lay on. She has the most bed privelges of any of my dogs. Usually when my husband gets up in the morning, she takes his spot. On weekends she usually will come up on the bed in the morning curl up at the foot of the bed and she has to have her head on me. The kittys usually have the foot of the bed when it's cold. 
I don't like them on my sheets, but I don't care about the comforter I can throw it in the wash easy enough.
I figured when my husband was in the hospital she'd sleep in the bed with me but she didn't, she slept in her own bed.


----------



## SiegersMom

Mine sleeps in our bed. Sometimes Sieger will stay just a bit then move on to the living room. He always starts with me every night until I go to sleep. But if my husband comes in later and the dog is in his spot then the Sieger either hops down or scoots over. But then it gets too crowded so does not stay long. Sieger normally makes it back into bed in the morning to sleep again for a bit. Never had any behavior issues. IF he is too dirty to get on the bed he has a tether in the dinning room and I always have a thick blanket laid out for him on the bed so my sheets don't get dirty...unless the hubby leaves them thrown back when he gets up. I have rolled over to find a 90lbs snoring dog with his head on the pillow THank goodness for King sized beds!!!!


----------



## SiegersMom

Someone mention couches. Sieger is NOT allowed on the couch. He had never acted like he wanted up there and we never offered to let him up there. I can wash sheets...the couch has to hold up on it own


----------



## arycrest

I slept with the Hooligans for many years, but one night I just got fed up sleeping with up to 7 GSDs, so I made everyone get off and don't allow them on the bed when I'm in it (but they have access the rest of the time). I'm down to 4 now and sleep much better than I did having dogs shifting around, jumping on and off the bed, etc.


----------



## selzer

mmaier941 said:


> First post, dont hold back
> 
> My 5 month old GSD has his own bed, and uses it most nights, however some nights I need to go to sleep and he just isn't getting bored or comfy, If I let him in my bed with me he goes right to sleep. Now Im aware this might not be the best thing down the road. But if i continue to do this, is it really going to haunt me in the future?


Hmmmmm, ways this could haunt you in the future:

1. When your dog has to wear a cone. Sleeping with Ninja and her cone was like sleeping with a couple of five year olds and a tobaggon.

2. One day your dog will come in soaked or muddy or skunked or after he rolled on some dead thing, and then directly up on your bed, yay!

3. When your pup is blowing coat, you will itch like crazy sleeping in all that hair.

4. One day you might trap a momma mouse. And than the babies will stagger out one by one trying to figure out where the meal ticket is. And, then Babs, the surrogate momma dog, will bring Jr. Mouse up into the bed with you -- yay!!!

5. When dogs feel bad they go to their comfort spot. That is often your bed. Yay. The dog does not deliberately vomit on your bed to make a statement, it is just that it is his comfort spot, and he feels sick, and he wants to feel better, and...

Well, I could probably go on a few days, but for me, the positives outweigh the negatives:

Well, there might not be room for you.....


----------



## lennoxbradley88

Schatzi gets on my bed, but by the time morning arrives she is some where on the floor lol. She does get on the couch. She seems to like the couch more than the bed.


----------



## RowdyDogs

My 4 dogs all have the option of sleeping with me. My GSD does every night, the other dogs do when they feel like it (usually they're all up when it's cold, in the summer only the GSD). The only time I have obedience problems is if I've been too sick/busy to get them their normal amount of exercise for a few days, but obviously that isn't tied into where they sleep and goes away as soon as I work them regularly again.

I usually go camping/backpacking with my dogs for at least a couple of weekends a month, and one or two week+ long backpacking trips a year, and we all sleep in a pile in the tent during those so I figure sleeping on the bed isn't much different.  I grew up doing that so it just never really occurred to me not to let my dogs on the bed. I'm also very strict about a "move" command--they need to arrange themselves around my partner and I, not the other way around. I sleep better with my dogs around though, and have trouble falling asleep when they're not with me. Especially because before I moved in with my boyfriend a month or so ago, I was living alone in a very remote area--very comforting to be surrounded by a pile of dogs!

Actually the biggest problem I have is training my boyfriend not to encourage Hector (the GSD) to climb all over him in bed and take all the covers. My boyfriend loves Hector and thinks it's great fun. But that's not the dog's fault!


----------



## Steve in PA

We recently lost our 8 year old GSD "Nikki" to cancer. She was a great dog, but slept on the floor at the foot of our bed on her own bed.

Prior to Nikki, we had a Doberman that would sleep on our bed. How we managed that I will never know, because he was 100lb of solid dog!

We currently have a 6 mos old female GSD but have no plans on letting her sleep on our bed. The several cats that do sleep on our bed would not like it very much! LOL!


----------



## TheDarkCynder

Sometimes I let Noah nap with me on bed...but he's way too big to sleep with me at night! I have a twin bed, so it's really small.


----------



## Christiansen

selzer said:


> Hmmmmm, ways this could haunt you in the future:
> 
> 1. When your dog has to wear a cone. Sleeping with Ninja and her cone was like sleeping with a couple of five year olds and a tobaggon.
> 
> 2. One day your dog will come in soaked or muddy or skunked or after he rolled on some dead thing, and then directly up on your bed, yay!
> 
> 3. When your pup is blowing coat, you will itch like crazy sleeping in all that hair.
> 
> 4. One day you might trap a momma mouse. And than the babies will stagger out one by one trying to figure out where the meal ticket is. And, then Babs, the surrogate momma dog, will bring Jr. Mouse up into the bed with you -- yay!!!
> 
> 5. When dogs feel bad they go to their comfort spot. That is often your bed. Yay. The dog does not deliberately vomit on your bed to make a statement, it is just that it is his comfort spot, and he feels sick, and he wants to feel better, and...
> 
> Well, I could probably go on a few days, but for me, the positives outweigh the negatives:
> 
> Well, there might not be room for you.....




this was a nice post..i liked it..& yes i did giggle a lot too.. but i agree that dogs do cause allergies & are not unhygenic..you can make them with you for some time but not the whole night..


----------



## julie87

jocoyn said:


> To each his own. I shower every day but my dog does not so I don't want his dirt and hair in my bed, but I know enough people who do who don't have discipline problems with their dogs.


Same here, GSD shed a lot, and I shower in the morning and at night because I like things clean I cannot imagine sleeping in your dog's fur and slober. What I do if say im in the bedroom studying and don't want the dog to be separated from me, I put extra blanket on the top of my bed and the dog lays down on it. but not under the comfroter and not on the sheets, yuk.


----------



## fuzzybunny

I have one that loves to sleep on the bed. She's not allowed under the covers and I have a sheet over top the duvet so that she doesn't make contact with the duvet. It's amazing how much fur gets on the sheet in one week from wash to wash.


----------



## lzver

Due to different work schedules, my husband and I sleep in separate rooms. Jake starts out with my husband on his bed and gets too hot and has various places on the floor in his room and in the hall where he sleeps. He has a nice comfy dog bed in the hall upstairs as well that he uses quite regularly. 

When I get up to let Jake out and feed him at 4:30am, Jake goes back upstairs and then sleeps the rest of the morning on his bed until they get up around 6:30am.

Jake comes and hangs out on my bed while we’re getting ready for bed. I’m a light sleeper, so no dogs allowed sleeping in my bed at night.


----------



## GSDElsa

IMO dogs new to the house and puppies shouldn't be given free reign of furniture until they are settled and all the rules have been firmly established.

Medo wasn't allowed on the couch until he was about a year old....and I finally relented on the bed when he was around 15 months or so on the bed. I go to bed way before my husband and I used to drag Elsa to bed with me to snuggle....she did NOT like it, but tolerated it because mom said so, haha. Well, at some point whenever I would go brush my teeth, etc Medo started running to the bedroom and would jump on the bed and just give me this look when I walked in the room like "oh PLEEEEZ PLEEEEEZ let me stay on the bed!" It was so stinkin' cute I decided he could be my pre-sleeping cuddle. Now it never fails--as soon as I start the process of getting ready for bed he'll go RUNNING back to the bedroom and just wait there for me. If he's tired and wants to "go to bed" he'll go back to the bedroom to wait, come back to the living room and give this kind of pitiful whine after awhile and then run back to the bedroom.

Elsa likes to jump on the bed sometimes...it is definitely crowed when it's the 4 of us on there!

To avoid the nastiness of having the dogs on the bed, I have a large el-cheapo king size sheet that I put over our comforter that I was once a week or so. It definitely gets dirty.....they would not be on the bed without it! (we also keep the couch covered). And I keep the bed all neat and "put together" so they never have access to get the dirt all over our sheets (I'm one f those weirdos who has to have the bed tucked in and made perfectly every day as soon as I wake up).


----------



## bocron

I'm heading to Mississippi on Sunday to pick up a new puppy. (This will be number 13 for our household). It will be a Lancashire Heeler puppy (adult weight will be around 12-15lbs). As I do with all our dogs, she will spend the first few months sleeping in a crate. When I feel confident she is clear on the housebreaking thing I will let her sleep loose with the other dogs. My other Lancashire Heeler starts out the night on the bed but usually moves to his "den" under the bed. I'm guessing she will do the same.


----------



## Crimes

Apollo actually...doesn't really sleep on the bed with me o: 
He's much more content either sleeping on the floor by my bed, at the very end of my bed off to the corner, or sometimes he even goes into his crate himself to sleep. 

He just likes his own space at night I guess, cos during the day he follows me everywhere I go, even if I just have to go to the bathroom! xD


----------



## Ceasar

I let all three of them sleep with me, right or wrong. I have 1 lab, 1 lab pit mix, and one GSD.  I didn't let him sleep with us for a a while. Now he does. Everybody's happy.


----------



## GusGus

I have read a lot of times that it makes the dog feel as an equal and not that you are the leader. My dog sleeps in bed with me but if at ANY time I tell him to get down he will do so immediately. So, I feel that tells me he can sleep in my bed whenever and still know I'm boss..so to say.


----------



## zivagirl

Our Newfie, Bear, would have loved to sleep in our bed-but rules are rules. My dogs have always had their cave (crate) that I don't crawl into, and I have MY places that are inappropriate for my dogtooth get into unless they ate expressly invited.


----------



## PuppyKono

Kono is allowed to sleep anywhere in my room. Usually she sleeps on my bed but then she sometimes will sleep in her crate or on the floor. I have the crate in my room so if I ask her to go in she will and just sleep there. Usually I let her roam around my room but when she has flea and tick stuff on or if she is making noise I tell her to go in because I want to sleep  I think it shows I have authority yet still want her to be around me and comfy c:


----------



## APBTLove

I happen to think it's BS that a dog will think it's dominant if it sleeps with you. What if you sleep on the floor?  Does a dog think it's dominant when he sleeps next to you on the couch while you watch the news, or if you sit on the floor with him? Come on now. 

Mine sleeps with me if he wants to, and if it's not hot. Otherwise he can go pant far away from me.


----------



## MichaelE

Lisl has been sleeping with in my bed except for one night I crated her because I was dead tired and had to get up earlier than usual the next morning.

I like it because she seems to like it and I don't have to crate her. She spends enough time in there when I'm at work, so I don't want her in there if she doesn't have to be. She can't get off either because she's too small and the beds is too high.

She behaves and can make it through the night if I make sure she goes out enough before bedtime and restrict her water intake after 8PM.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Yes, it is bad..... because I never get a good nights sleep!


----------



## holland

...but he looks so comfy-couldn't you sleep on the couch


----------



## selzer

I think I have a permanent crook in my neck. Babs has decided that her spot is across my pillows. Even if I get her off there and get myself situated, by the time I wake up, I am lying diagnal, crooked, and she is breathing down my neck on all my pillows.


----------



## KZoppa

Shasta sleeps on the bed with me pretty much all night. She does know thats she's only allowed up when the comforter is pulled up though. She can lay on the comforter but thats it and she has to be invited up (mainly because I have to adjust the covers where I want them before I'm battling 70lbs of dog to move the covers where I want them lol).

helps in the winter too because i'm under the covers and surrounded by cats and at least one dog so its not too cold haha. She knows she's not allowed up to sleep when my husband is home thought because theres not enough room for all of us to be comfy on a queen sized bed.


----------



## BamasPride

*Hmmm*

It is preference but my boy Bama has been sleeping in the bed with me since the day he came home with me I've never had any behavior problems with him except being young and very excited he not allowed on the bed if I'm not in it though and he waits for me to get situated and I call him before he gets up there but my husband is a long haul truck driver so he is gone like five plus days a week so that's where Bama normally sleeps but when hubby home he sleeps at the end of the bed its almost like he has to be touching me to sleep and the cat sleeps wherever but when she wants to be on the bed she sleeps on my pillow


----------



## Jmm4

Selzer your post made me rofl and that picture was so cute!

My rule: no dogs on the beds, no dogs on the furniture. Personal preference.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue

Ollie's not allowed on the bed right now but that's mostly because when I do let him he blunders around, gets into everything and harasses the small dogs. If he'd behave and sleep then sure but I think he needs a bit more training and some maturity before that happens, lol. So for now he sleeps either in his crate or on the floor next to my side of the bed.


----------



## Wolfgeist

My dog shares my bed with my husband and I, and there is no doubt about him respecting me as pack leader. Silly myth.


----------



## Bridget

Probably. But we let her anyway.


----------



## MichaelE

Nothing like a warm tounge in your ear at 0 dark 30 when you're dead asleep.


----------



## Waffle Iron

My dog Lanee will start off sleeping with me; then after an hour or two, she goes into the utility room (spare bedroom full of storage) where there is a large couch; she hops onto it and sleeps. She thinks that couch is heaven, so that's fine with me. She can have it.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

My dogs dont even come up stairs, dogs shed and have an odor no matter how often they are washed..lol. All three know they are not allowed to climb the stairs and dont try it. Solid boundaries contribute to easier living. Just the act of creating no go zones re enforces your position in the pack structure.


----------



## gsdlover91

I don't think so...although I cant get Berlin to sleep in my bed if my life depended on it. Lately he has been jumping up there with me for a few minutes, but he is obsessed with sleeping in his crate.. (although he has made my bed the official spot to bury his high value treats/toys/bones..lucky me!) :rolleyes2:


----------



## Shaolin

For the first 18 months, Finn slept in his kennel our bedroom. Part of it was that we wanted to establish pack structure, the other part was that, as a puppy, he loved to chase after the cats. After that, we let him on the bed after we minimized the kitten chasing. Since then, he'll sleep on the bed, but he gets down if asked with no issue.


----------



## Maya

Maya does start of with us, then starts panting then jumps down. Same thing every night. Yes she is hairy, but she keeps my feet warm for a while.


----------



## apenn0006

I let Yager every now and then but most nights I put him in his crate. When he does sleep with us he has to wait beside the bed until we get settled and pat the bed for him to come up. He is then only allowed at the foot of the bed and never up by our heads or the sheets. He is quick to get off if I tell him to. Honestly, I think he listens better after I have let him sleep with me. Almost like he's grateful or something. 

I did have a dog when I was a child that would growl at you when you tried to get him off of the bed. That is serious issue for sure. He was such a grumpy old bear and never a people pleaser. lol


----------



## volcano

I let my girl sleep with me 2 nights in our first week, she was beating her nose up in the cage and has a pink spot. I figured out-DUH, that a towel over the cage quiets her right down, not a whimper. No more bed for her ever- Sure, lol.


----------



## Cheyanna

Fiona is free to sleep wherever she wants. She has not wanted to sleep with me on my bed for months. It is cold, so I want her on my bed now. Free heat.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mandiah89

Its all personal preference... I had always let Diesel choose where she wanted to sleep, she had a dog bed in the room so she would generally start out on the bed with me and then once I was almost asleep she would normally jump down and lay on her own bed until morning when she would jump back up for a little bit while I was waking. I never had any problems at all with her she was a very obedient dog who knew I was the pack leader.


----------



## Linda1270

Tess has been sleeping in our bed since last Friday night, before that she always slept in her crate. She was spaded last Thursday and she cried most of Thursday night, she just couldn't get comfortable. They sent her home with an e-collar but I took that off of her trying to help her to feel better, but she still didn't get much sleep. I tried putting her in her crate but she was so miserable there. She would actually fall asleep standing up, most likely from all the medication. 

The following night she still wouldn't lie down in her crate so my husband picked her up and placed her on her side in our bed and she fell right to sleep. He slept on the couch that night and I slept beside her watching out for her, she didn't move an inch and slept for 10 hours straight! She now wears a large overgrown tee shirt and not the e-collar and has slept in our bed these last few nights. 

I'm not sure if I will let her sleep there once she's back on her feet, however, I do not have a problem with it whatsoever. My last dog use to sleep in our bed when he was a puppy but once he got big, he preferred to sleep in his own bed....there was much more room...


----------



## atourya

I love my dogs to death... but I also have a strong sense of personal hygiene, so the dogs are never allowed on the bed... Sometimes we will let them come up on the couch, but only when there is a special blanket that is placed where they can sit. I use it as a reward every so often (once or twice every two weeks). 

Luckily, my dogs do not eat their own feces... but I know some owners that have dogs that do that and sleep in their bed. That would make transmission of some pretty nasty stuff (like giardia) very easy...


----------



## MichaelE

Lisl now sleeps on the floor in my room. She jumps off the bed after lights out, but then wants back up at sunrise.

She's big enough to jump up on the bed, but she still has me drag her up every morning. I don't mind. It's nice spending some quiet time with your dog before the day begins.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM

Both of my dogs are allowed on my bed when the covers are pulled up. Neither sleeps with us on a regular basis. My lab will on rare occasions, but prefers the couch at night. My shepherd is still in a crate at night and I think he is much more comfortable in it than he would be in the bed. He is way too hot natured!


----------



## x11

not sure about gsd but ever heard a hound snore??


----------



## trcy

Ours was sleeping in the bed and he still wants to, but we have three dogs. Even with a California king bed there's not enough room. Riley will stretch and push you right off. 

We decided to encourage floor sleeping for the digs. They each have a dog bed on the floor. The two boys will stay in theirs all night. My female dog always ends up back on the bed.


----------



## JackandMattie

Jack has only been allowed in bed the past couple of months. Pleasantly, he stays down at my feet mostly and get up to patrol the house periodically through the night. 

Idk how this relates to his obedience. We are scheduled with a trainer for a revamp, if that says anything 

I don't think it impacts my status as leader, though. The Weimaraner is my snuggle bunny. Jack just takes his station on the bed, as if he's keeping watch  If anything, I think we have a closer bond as a result. He did work to earn that spot! 

Pretty sure he knows it's a privilege, and he will kennel up again if he makes himself TOO comfortable. It's my bed, after all 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lucille

my dog thinks that snoring means I need to saved from what she perceives as the grave danger i must be in. Not able to let my girl sleep in my room unless i would like a wake up call about the time I start counting sheep! I put her in her crate and she and i sleep well.


----------



## MichaelE

Lisl snores a little if she's on her back. I have push her over and then she's quiet.


----------



## Shaolin

Finn starts out on the bed, but usually ends up on his dog bed in the corner. For the first two years of his life, he was kenneled at night, but on his third birthday, he was allowed out and about. Now, he'll either sleep on the dog bed in our room, or sleep at the top of the steps.

As for snoring, he doesn't, but when he starts to dream, watch out! The first time he did it at night, it scared the poop out of me! I thought someone was breaking in the house with all the growling and woofing!


----------



## JackandMattie

Love the stories!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## flynbyu2

I hope there's nothing wrong with it; it's the favorite part of my day.


----------



## Sarah~

Eko is up and down all night, but he always gets on in the morning to wake me up with kisses and cuddles lol. We have a pretty regular routine so its always around the same time. He doesn't snore at all really, he is a very light sleeper and seems to be on alert all the time.


----------



## Pattyobrien3

When I was in high school, my parent's german shepherd would let herself onto my twin bed at night. Then she'd brace her back against the wall and slooooooooooowly push you away with her 4 legs. 

She also had a habit of trying this when I was too groggy to fight back. 

I always thought it was funny. Now I've got a king sized bed, and she's staying with me for a little while, and there's plenty of space for both of us.


----------



## kittypoo62

My dogs sleep crated at night but I do invite them in the bed if I am awake watching movies or drawing. They aren't allowed to jump up but will sit and give me "the eyes"..I can always use the cuddles and they know when its bed time it back to their own dens!


----------



## Loz

Kyra (6 months) has slept on my bed since about 15 weeks. She doesn't get off the bed overnight at all....in fact I have to make her get off to go outside to the toilet when I get up!!! She is much happier than when she had to sleep in her crate. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichelleMc

I love having my dogs on the bed with me. Usually two sleep with me. The oldest have bed rights. The others sleep on a dog bed on the floor next to my bed. One morning I woke up to four dogs on the bed and cat sleeping on top of me!! I must have been completely out of it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## battleborn

Is it bad? Matter of personal preference and knowing your dog, I guess. I have known some good dogs that were allowed on beds and some ill behaved dogs who were allowed on beds. Your mileage may vary.

For me, I don't allow my dog on any furniture, including the bed. From a training/obedience perspective, I think some separation is important. The dog has his own food, dishes, and toys...and thus knows, for example, that his Kong is ok to chew on but my shoes are not. Same with furniture.

He has his own beds in the crate, living room, entertainment room, garage/workshop, at my office, and in my truck. And I'm going to put one on the patio for him soon too. He is not lacking in the least, hahaha...

The biggest reason is really consistency and public behavior. He goes everywhere with me, including client's offices and friend's houses. Some of these folks have dogs, some don't...but he's welcome everywhere because he knows to stay on the ground and won't jump on their beds or furniture.


----------



## lzver

Jake sleeps with my husband in his room (due to different work schedules we sleep in separate rooms during the week). Jake starts out on the bed and after half an hour or so sleeps on his bed or on the floor in the hall. When my husband gets up in the morning, Jake goes back into the bed and lies down where it is still warm 

Me personally, I'm a light sleeper so it's a no go for me. But my husband loves their routine at night.


----------



## Nickyb

Zoey has her crate in our room, she'll snuggle with me untill i fall asleep and then lay at the foot of the bed or jump down and sleep in her crate. If my old lady is there though, they spoon all night and leave me with a sliver of the bed....... 
I don't think I could do it with more then 1 dog though.


----------



## NuclearJesus

I let both of mine sleep with me, or more like on me. It drives my wife nuts but I kinda like. 
Usually if I got to bed early my wife storms in yelling at me because my GSD Sig is using her pillow and spooning with me and our little dog is under the covers on my other side.


----------



## JackandMattie

I think it depends on the dog and your personal preferences. 

I have dog designated blankets on my couch and bed. They aren't allowed up without it in place. The Weimaraner will stand by and give me the stinkeye if I'm on the couch and her blanket isn't, lol. But she won't get up until it's in place. You can train this 

As for my younger GSD, he has temporarily lost bed privileges, because we are restarting OB training and I want to reinforce his status as below mine. Not exactly NILIF, but approaching the idea. Idk whether it will help, but I can't imagine it will hurt 

Over the winter, it was a blessing to have them both in bed with me. Saved on heating costs!





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Discoetheque

No dogs on the furniture, here. It was always a rule in my home when I was a kid, and I never felt any sense of loss that would prompt me to start after I got my own dogs. I have large dogs and a tiny bed...lol. There's not enough room for both of us. I have a ton of floor with area rugs, dog beds and sections of hardwood, so when they want comfort, they flop on the dog bed. When it's hot, they go for the hardwood. They are allowed to sit on the bed with me only when invited, but it's such a foreign thing for them that they rarely stay for more than ten minutes before jumping off again. Discoe does have one exemption: she is allowed to sleep in the bed with me when we're staying in a motel for a trial or a show. She's very trustworthy out of crate (as long as there's no uncovered garbage), and so she loves a big, squishy motel bed and stretches out on the far end of it. She's not much of a mover in her sleep, either, so she's very pleasant to share a bed with.

My fiance's GSD is allowed to sleep on the bed with him, but he always gives me the choice of leaving her out or crating her when I stay over. One night, I decided 'what the hey' and let her stay out. What a nightmare it was. Just eight hours of her sleeping, getting up, repositioning, going back to sleep. Waking up, walking over to us, squeezing between us and falling asleep with her nose in my ear. Getting up and walking down my legs. Falling asleep on my foot so that it loses circulation, goes numb and wakes me up. Finally, I just poked her awake, told her that I had to be to work in three hours, and pointed at the floor. 
He sleeps like a dead man, apparently. Did not even stir during this whole exchange.
Looks like I will be continuing my dry spell of not sleeping with dogs in the home.


----------



## KodyK

I grew up in a house where pets were allowed on furniture, so it sort of carried over.

Corey is always welcome on the sofa with me (thank GOD the couch, like her, is gray), which is nice because I work from home, and having some company is always good.

As for sleeping arrangements - Corey mostly sleeps on an old futon in my room (it used to be our "couch" before we got an actual couch, now it is just the dog's couch). She tends to join me on the bed in the morning, though, when she feels really needy for affection. She typically snuggles up with me and, if I don't get up, falls asleep right up next to me. And every once in a while I'll let her on the bed at night. She sleeps pretty soundly, so she doesn't bother me until morning.

All that said, my life is COVERED in dog hair. I'd die without lent rollers.


----------



## Curtis

I'm looking for advice. 

I'd like to know if you think it'd cause behavior or self esteem problems if I let one dog sleep with me but not the other? 

Here is the scenario. I have a 16 month old Miniature Pinscher who has slept with my wife and I since he was 6 weeks old. I work nights sometimes, so on the nights I'm not home he will sleep with my 14 year old son (the dog's choice). 

We have an 8 week old GSD coming and I think the bed will be too crowded. Will I be a bad dad if I make him sleep on the floor next to me while the Min Pin sleeps with me? 

Thanks
Curtis

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## atravis

My dogs sleep wherever they please. It has nothing to do with "pack structure" or "rank" or whatever, its about finding a comfy place and enjoying your rest. 

Mulder is the only one who likes the bed anyway, the others prefer their crates. If you habituate your dog to the crate (or bed, whichever you're going to do) young, get him to actually like it, I don't see why there would be any issues (behavioral or other) with only one dog being allowed on the bed, and the other staying in the crate/bed/wherever you designate for him.


----------



## Curtis

Thanks atravis, I just do the want my new boy to feel like I'm showing favoritism.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Curtis said:


> We have an 8 week old GSD coming and I think the bed will be too crowded. Will I be a bad dad if I make him sleep on the floor next to me while the Min Pin sleeps with me?


I don't think it will be a problem either. I have two cats, and they get to do all sorts of things the dogs don't get to do, like jump up on tables, and the kitchen countertops. Well, they aren't really supposed to do that either, but cats are notoriously hard to train!


----------



## Bridget

I think it's ok to have dogs on the bed, as long as it is YOUR choice, not just theirs. In other words, if you want them off the bed, make them get down. We usually have one dog sleeping with us and it is just whoever gets there first. You are right, it's too crowded to have more than one.


----------



## Ischnura

My boys sleep in bed with us but they don't get in until we're comfy. Taz, our Border Collie, sleeps at the top and sleeps as close as he can get to us so we have a technique: lay where you want him to lie then when he slumps down move in to your own space. It's either that or have half a foot of bed space. Shadow, our black GSD, always takes the bottom right corner of the bed with his head on either of our lower legs. I suppose they just like to know we're there still, or if we've gotten out of bed.


----------



## German Shepherd Canine

It's fine to have your dog in bed with you. But when it comes down to it, it's really up to you. If you want the dog in your bed, they dog can be in your bed. If you don't want the dog in your bed, no dog in your bed.


----------



## lzver

Our GSD starts the night out on the bed with us and after about half an hour he finds somewhere else to sleep ... in the hall, another bedroom, etc.


----------



## aphrodite

I dont allow my dogs to sleep on the bed with me! But that's because theres not enough room for my bf, two GSDs, and myself.


----------



## brembo

Banjo was my pillow for close to 11 years. I slept deeply then, nothing besides my hideously loud alarm clock woke me up. Now he's gone and I sleep very lightly. The fridge kicking on woke me the other night. My Mal is a footwarmer, and I trust her guarding instincts but my subconscious does not seem to.


----------



## fortiesz24

Kolby will come up on the bed when called if I am there, but will only stay there for about 10 minutes before he curls up on the floor next to me. I'm pretty sure after I leave in the morning though he curls up with the GF in bed until she gets up!


----------



## Deno

It can be bad if you have an alpha male who was born to be president instead of secretary of state. Dogs like this have been known to challenge lesser ranked pack members in the bed when disturbed.


----------



## doggiedad

the Secretary of State sleeps in a bed. you teach the dog a command
to get on or off the bed. 



Deno said:


> It can be bad if you have an alpha male who was born to be president instead of secretary of state.
> 
> Dogs like this have been known to challenge lesser ranked pack members in the bed when disturbed.


----------



## Deno

doggiedad said:


> the Secretary of State sleeps in a bed. you teach the dog a command
> to get on or off the bed.


You lost me.


----------



## ODINsFREKI

When I was single and still raising ****, Ranger would sleep with me and wake me up for work. He did most of the thinking at that point in my life and would sleep with me when there was thunder, fireworks or just really cold in the winter. 

He was super pissed off when I got married and he lost his spot on the bed and moved to a mat on the floor. 

It all depends what you do with your dog and what your household consists of. If you want a guard dog for your children and home, and open crate in the main room seems to be ideal for protection and pack structure. My puppy will not be allowed on furniture. Too many people on it already! 

If you are single and having a good old time, a GSD makes one **** of a bed warmer in a snow cave or a tent and can be more trustworthy and cuddly than a girlfriend. 

Ranger really had to bite his tongue when I was drunk around him!


----------



## ODINsFREKI

doggiedad said:


> the Secretary of State sleeps in a bed. you teach the dog a command
> to get on or off the bed.


lol


----------



## Diesel_Maminka

He alternates. He chooses where he wants to sleep. Usually it's at the foot of my bed facing the door. When I had my break in he slept in the living room for a week next to the front door. When I was sick/sad he'd sleep right next to me. He's great about reading about my temperament. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer

It is, when she is blowing coat. Uhg! I brush her, and brush her, and brush her, and I swear she is growing the hair just to deposit it in my bed.


----------



## fredh

Jake sleeps on the floor next to the bed on my side. But on Thursdays and Fridays when my Wife is off, he will jump onto the bed once I've gone to work on my side of the bed and spoon with her!


----------



## Montu

Yes it can get pretty hot in bed with Dog|me|wife


----------



## Sergeantsays

They are such bedhogs! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meek

My dogs sleep right next to me on the floor. But! My female german shepherd gets the bed when she wants to. I have an old blanket on top the bed for her. Of course she's my baby girl. My males get the floor. But they don't mind 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616

I have never allowed a puppy/dog to sleep in bed with me. That was my #1 rule. They needed to be crated at night until they could be trusted to sleep outside their crate but they were not allowed to sleep with me.........................................

Having said that. My Dalmatian puppy has been sleeping in my bed with me since I brought him home 1 week ago.  

He screamed like a banshee the first night I brought him home and I felt so bad for him that I thought "just this one night, he misses his siblings and he can sleep with me for JUST tonight." Well he's been sleeping with me ever since! He cuddles and stays glued to my side. If I go to move him over (because somehow I am on the edge of a queen sized bed every night and only he and I are on it ) he immediately moves back to me before I get a chance to scoot over! :laugh: Anyways he hasn't pottied in the bed and he sleeps the whole night through without a peep. :wub:

This is my first one that absolutely hates the crate. 

I wanted to add that my GSD will come onto my bed and cuddle with me for a little bit but he stays on top of the blankets and he usually jumps down within 5 minutes. He doesn't like being on the bed, he loves sleeping in his bed which is right next to my bed.


----------



## Sunstreaked

I love when these older threads get bumped - fun reading!

Eva has slept with us since the first night we brought her home at six weeks (we put shower curtain under sheets, over mattress, but never an accident). She is a complete and total cuddle bug! No problems telling her to get off, that was an early command as soon as she was big enough to do so by herself. 

It is total preference and I admit the sheets are no longer changed just once a week. 

She's usually curled up behind my legs, with her head at my feet. Holy heck is she warm! 

Her favorite positions involve touching both the hubby and me when sleeping. 

I admit, we love it!


----------



## Fox944

He doesn't like sleeping on the bed. Prefers to sleep on the hardwood. Occasionally he'll come up to hang out with us, but won't ever stay for long. 

Several people have told me to not let him on the bed period. But he doesn't enjoy it anyway.


----------



## GSD_Dakota

I allow my GSD to sleep with me. She usually lets me use her as a pillow, or sleeps at my feet. She knows to get off when I say off(unless she is completely sleeping, she tries to ignore you. Kind of like I do for school xD!). 
The problem is; the dog hair, and they are massive bed hogs LOL!


----------



## pets4life

i trained mine from the start she doesnt go on beds or couches ever she will put her head on them thats it


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Tyson will come up for a quick snuggle then jump off and sleep infront of the front door, Dexter will come up for a snuggle then go sleep on the couch, and shiloh would sleep on the bed under the covers with her head on a pillow all night. I fell snowboarding really really hard and broke my tail bone last winter, i spent a week laying on my side in bed and all shiloh wanted to do was sleep in bed with me. Shiloh is a snuggle muffin though, i find boys tend to go "thanks for the tummy rubs, but see ya " girls are much more like "i pretend im alseep here and they wont bother to move me"


----------



## Bogee's Boss

Bogee starts on his bed witch is right next to my side of the bed but by 2am. After he gets up to potty he wines to come up with me and stays up till morning


----------



## kakarot

I've been trying to train my pup to not get on the bed.. but my boyfriend is way too lenient and my pup thinks he can get away with hopping up on the bed until I tell him 'no'.. then he hops off.. then he'll try to get back on.. or he'll get on.. and I'm constantly telling him no every time my boyfriend is here. He never tries to get on the bed if I"m home alone and my boyfriend is at work, but once my BF gets home and gets on the bed, the pup tries relentlessly to get on the bed without me no-ing him off. It's tiring. Lol. My BF needs to stop letting the dog do what he wants. >_> I feel like I'm training my BF and the dog.


----------



## Jusdy

All of my GSD's sleep in bed with me and not once have I had a problem with commands. There is a debate whether your dog should sleep in bed with you. Some articles say it's a sign of dominance while others say it's just a sign of affection and love. It depends on the situation. If your dog is growling and snapping at you when you get on the bed with them then it probably is a dominant thing, but when they only snuggle up to you or just lay there, I don't see as any harm.


----------



## Witz

I had some issues with some attitude from my male when he was young. We worked on who owned the bed and he grumbles but will get off when told. At this point he gets into bed when I do, finds a spot right next to me, likes to spend 5 maybe 10 minutes on the bed, then he's off on his own to the floor. Given this is such a pattern and there is no conflicts, I assume he just wants to be close for those few minutes and I am OK with that.


----------



## newlie

Newlie's trainer told me that he had no problem with any dog sleeping on a bed as long as you permit it and they will get off if you tell them to get off. Newlie usually starts out on the bed with me, jumps down when he gets hot and comes back up for some cuddling in the morning. Works fine for us


----------



## Rottendog

My girls sleep with us on occasion. Most of the time they prefer their own beds in our bedroom. I've had all my dogs in years past sleep with me and never had any issue. That includes my big boy Rottie who was Pre-hubby and slept with me every night. Well, he was in the bed with me or in my bathtub. Nothing funnier than a snoring Rottie in the bathtub! That dog could shake the tile off the wall!! Funniest thing ever was one Saturday morning my mother called early and heard him over the phone. She quietly asked, did you have company last night? She thought it was my boy friend! LOL My little girl labbie who I lost this past winter to old age slept behind my knees in a little puppy ball every night till old age wouldn't let her jump up or down any longer. She was a little snuggle muffin if there ever was one.


----------



## selzer

So the girls spent the night last night. I set them up on the couch. I left the gate open to the living room, so Babs could visit them. In all fairness, every time I woke up, she was in my bed, BUT, the girls let me know that she came and climbed up on the couch with them too (this was something they were really hoping for). I agree they are bed-hogs, and harriers, and steal all the pillows.


----------



## njk

kakarot said:


> I've been trying to train my pup to not get on the bed.. but my boyfriend is way too lenient and my pup thinks he can get away with hopping up on the bed until I tell him 'no'.. then he hops off.. then he'll try to get back on.. or he'll get on.. and I'm constantly telling him no every time my boyfriend is here. He never tries to get on the bed if I"m home alone and my boyfriend is at work, but once my BF gets home and gets on the bed, the pup tries relentlessly to get on the bed without me no-ing him off. It's tiring. Lol. My BF needs to stop letting the dog do what he wants. >_> I feel like I'm training my BF and the dog.


 haha sounds like my situation. I set rules but my fiancé does what he wants anyway, though he has learned the hard way - he used to slip food off his plate and give it to the pup. I kept telling him he's gonna regret it. Now that our pup is 6 months old and bigger he certainly does regret it. She will not hassle me at all for food during meals, but she won't leave him alone. Sits right next to his chair nudging him when we're at the dining table, and putting her paws up and getting in his face when we eat on the couch. My cat does the same as he was always slipping him food too. I get to eat my meals in peace though 

As for the bed thing, he also brings her up on the bed but he's good about doing it only occasionally once she's settled on her own bed in our room, and not doing it when she's asking to come up. I don't let her up at all. My fiancé also has a staffy who lives with his mum (he's aggressive to cats so can't live with us) and when we go stay there he lets the staffy up and the bed stinks so bad after just a couple of nights. I also don't need an extra body taking up precious bed covers when I'm cold lol


----------



## C7VXZ8

Balta is allowed to sleep on the bed with me. Usually she sleeps down by my feet next to the wall. But every now and then I'll roll over in the morning and wake up to a face full of dog butt. It's beneficial to me too, because she acts as a secondary alarm clock!


----------



## Curtis

The little guy sleeps in bed every night. The big guy usually wants to get on the floor after about 30 minutes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jafo220

We don't let Cruz sleep with us in bed, he is kenneled. But we do let him on the bed in the morning while we ready for work and we lounge with him on the bed on the weekends. It's very good bonding time for the dog and us as a unit. He loves it and he's a good boy. He likes to lay his chin on the footboard and watch the morning news with us also.


----------



## David Winners

We allow adults in bed 'cause we like to snuggle.


----------



## Tratkins

David Winners said:


> We allow adults in bed 'cause we like to snuggle.


Awwww! So sweet! Looks like no one is moving anytime soon!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

David Winners said:


> We allow adults in bed 'cause we like to snuggle.


Awwwwwww..... Fama's got her daddy and her family, all's right in her world! 

Are you guys in OK yet? I don't envy you the whole moving/settling in thing, went through it last October. 

Susan


----------



## misslesleedavis1

I got my foster back until tuesday. Yes he lays in bed with me  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep

I let my girl until 2 nights ago when I found a tick on her. Then, ummm...nope, you can go sleep in your crate again. lol

Poor girl, talk about adding insult to injury.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

blackshep said:


> I let my girl until 2 nights ago when I found a tick on her. Then, ummm...nope, you can go sleep in your crate again. lol
> 
> Poor girl, talk about adding insult to injury.


I let dexter up to cuddle and I was in a deep snuggle when an ant crawled out of his massive butt hair and zoomed on to my pillow. That was it for me, he went right back to his spot, then right for a bath the next day.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OklahomaGSDonTheRez

blackshep said:


> I let my girl until 2 nights ago when I found a tick on her. Then, ummm...nope, you can go sleep in your crate again. lol
> 
> Poor girl, talk about adding insult to injury.


I hope your significant other doesnt think the same way you do if you ever have a tick!


----------



## lalachka

My bed has all the dirt from the park on it and I don't care. It's all worth it to me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Juliem24

I never allowed the huskies in my bed unless the furnace was broken, and then they'd squirm and wrestle all night long...I'd end up along the head of the bed length wise roasting. 3 dog night...
The GSD has no interest in sleeping in the bed, probably cuz he has bad hips and doesn't seem to want to attempt the leap. The old man has bad knees but is capable of getting into the bed with me still! Though one of his hips has started paining him.....


----------



## Mishka&Milo

Our girl is 7 months and 65lbs. I have to admit it was a bit cuter when she was a 10 lb furball.... But i don't have a problem with it . Just be prepared to buy a bigger bed! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zyppi

No, never


----------



## Chip18

Curtis said:


> I'm looking for advice.
> 
> I'd like to know if you think it'd cause behavior or self esteem problems if I let one dog sleep with me but not the other?
> 
> Here is the scenario. I have a 16 month old Miniature Pinscher who has slept with my wife and I since he was 6 weeks old. I work nights sometimes, so on the nights I'm not home he will sleep with my 14 year old son (the dog's choice).
> 
> We have an 8 week old GSD coming and I think the bed will be too crowded. Will I be a bad dad if I make him sleep on the floor next to me while the Min Pin sleeps with me?
> 
> Thanks
> Curtis
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That "might' be a problem that "may" show up 14 months or so from now!

Stuff you need to know:
Two or More Dogs
https://suite.io/adrienne-farricelli/2t5h2q5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NuxRq1ppp4

I also which "dog" goes out the door first is important to the dogs! I found out that the hard way!


And post 8:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-behavior/431289-new-dog-very-challenging.html


----------



## ZoeD1217

Chip18 said:


> That "might' be a problem that "may" show up 14 months or so from now!
> 
> Stuff you need to know:
> Two or More Dogs
> https://suite.io/adrienne-farricelli/2t5h2q5
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NuxRq1ppp4
> 
> I also which "dog" goes out the door first is important to the dogs! I found out that the hard way!
> 
> 
> And post 8:
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-behavior/431289-new-dog-very-challenging.html


I think that must be an old post bc Empire is a big boy now  

I wish Zoe could sleep in our bed but right now she's still bitey and the significant other isn't fond of the idea. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Germanshepherdlove

Never.....


----------



## Curtis

Chip18 said:


> That "might' be a problem that "may" show up 14 months or so from now!
> 
> Stuff you need to know:
> Two or More Dogs
> https://suite.io/adrienne-farricelli/2t5h2q5
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NuxRq1ppp4
> 
> I also which "dog" goes out the door first is important to the dogs! I found out that the hard way!
> 
> 
> And post 8:
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-behavior/431289-new-dog-very-challenging.html


Thanks Chip.

That was one of my first couple of posts here and I had no clue what I was doing. I was worried about Empire feeling bad when I should have been worrying about a fight. I was just doing so much research and trying to learn all I could before the puppy came home.

Everything worked out just fine though. After a few months, I'd let Empire up on the bed to lay with us for a little while and as strange as it sounds, the Min Pin takes up more room because he burrows under me and limits my mobility. Empire is just an angel.

You are also right about who gets on the bed first is important. When Empire first started coming on the bed, the Min Pin would try to resource guard it. I had to kick the Min Pin out for awhile to let him know the rules had changed.

They are both fine now and I no longer have to manage the bed. They even snuggle on occasion. Empire does get too hot usually so he always hops off after awhile to go sleep on the wood floor.

Thanks again.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis

ZoeD1217 said:


> I think that must be an old post bc Empire is a big boy now
> 
> I wish Zoe could sleep in our bed but right now she's still bitey and the significant other isn't fond of the idea.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I didn't ever think I'd be able to sit on the floor and play with my puppy! Hang in there, she's almost done using you all as chew toys.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Steve K

Nope-not in my opinion. Legend's a great snuggler!


----------



## newlie

I forgot to mention that I make Newlie wait till I am on the bed and settled before he comes up. Otherwise, he sprawls out and takes the whole bed and I have no room.


----------



## StingRay

pets4life said:


> i trained mine from the start she doesnt go on beds or couches ever she will put her head on them thats it


How did you train her for this? This is exactly what I want to do with my GSD. I'm getting a pup in the next moth or so...


----------



## selzer

Dogs on the bed are ok, but a word to the wise: if you lie on the puppies' cot, do so before you snip all their toenails.


----------



## Brisco_dog

As much as I wanted to snuggle with my baby on the bed, that baby grows up to big a BIG baby. Brisco doesn't get on the bed, _all the way..._in the mornings he puts his front paws up so he can give me a kiss goodmorning. He trys to be so slick about it, but it's kind of hard when he's so big. I don't think it's bad to let them sleep in bed with you, just depends do you want all that fur in your sheets? :wub: keeping him off the bed when he was young was a lot easier than telling him "no" now.


----------



## TheSGM

Our Aries is also a bed hog. Most nights he would just go in about 9 o'clock pop-up on the bed and is sacked out for the night or someone disturbs him. When it comes time for us to go to bed he usually waits at the side of the bed until we get situated and he gets the sign to come up. Most times he sticks around for a little while, cuddles, then takes off on his own finds the coach to sleep on. Star will come up on the bed and sleep with my wife but when I come to bed she usually lights out for her own bed. Sirus, the old dude just sleeps next to my wife site, Chrissy the Pomeranian just sleeps anywhere she can until the cat comes in chases her around. Because we live in Florida and the terrain is sandy we keep a top cover on the bed so I don't wind up sleeping in the sand pile. It's worked out pretty good


----------



## lyssa62

bad or not ...due to back issues I sleep on the couch...we are on about month 2 of roxy not sleeping in her kennel....she moves around from the front room to the dining room to the kitchen and then I can feel her jump up on the other end of the couch from time to time during the night. I love it when she's at the other end of the couch with me.


----------



## stmcfred

Lola will lay on my bed for about 15 minutes, then before she goes to sleep she'll jump off and lay beside it. Works great for both of us


----------



## car2ner

there are too many ticks this summer for me to be comfortable having our dog in the bed, even though we use the tick drops. Also at 7 months old he is still wanting to play with the cat and the cat knows he is just too big and rough. So he sleeps in his crate in our bedroom. It's working very well so far.


----------



## Ruger Monster

I let Ruger sleep in the bed with us the first night we brought him home, only because he whined and puppy screamed for over 2 hours. Crawled in bed with us and immediately fell asleep. Every time he had to potty, he hopped off the bed. We decided to break the expectation of sleeping in our bed the next day though! 

We'd like him to be able to sleep in a bed at the foot of ours, or claim the "animal couch" when he gets older


----------



## GSDourBestFriend

I adopted my GS (five year old female) on July 2nd. I knew the Fourth would be a challenge. But she did really well with the fireworks. She didn't shiver in fear or bark or whine. She did try to hide in the bathroom but I called her out, I closed all the windows, turned on the fan and watched movies. I acted calm as to not freak her out.

But when it came time to sleeping arrangements, she at first slept by the bed. But during the fireworks, she put her big ol' paws on the bed and gave me that "look." Lol. 

How can you say no to that? So I let her onto the bed. Yes, lots of hair every day and I have to wash the sheets weekly (which isn't a problem because I do anyway) but now the game is who can get to bed first because whoever gets on there first gets the most room! It's a game to her now.


----------



## Bjorneo

Steffi is not allowed on furniture and sleeps in her crate. In a few months we will give her the run of the house at night so she can patrol-but she still will not be allowed on furniture-yes, we will see about that! LOL


----------



## Arik

hello im new in this and i will like if you guys can help me my german shepherd is almost 4 months old and i feed him puppy costco food but his poop is like diarrhea i mean not like that but its soft its not hard and when i clean with the broom it just spreeds in the floor should i give him puppy food or adult food or what help me please


----------



## ILoveBella478

Arik said:


> hello im new in this and i will like if you guys can help me my german shepherd is almost 4 months old and i feed him puppy costco food but his poop is like diarrhea i mean not like that but its soft its not hard and when i clean with the broom it just spreeds in the floor should i give him puppy food or adult food or what help me please


it would help if you start your own thread so people won't get confused. How long has your puppy been on the food ? How long has the diarrhea been going on ? Is this the only food you have been feeding him?


----------



## Chasegsdlove

My gsd sleeps with me I wake up to his handsome face every morning


----------



## JackandMattie

Mine doesn't even sleep with me any longer. He curls up at the foot of my bed when I tuck in, and then sometime after I fall asleep, he moves onto the floor at the foot of my bed, facing the door, until I wake. He's a good dog!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MythicMut

Um, not to be facetious or anything (snicker) but, could this be the reason?


----------



## Otakubenny

It's just a personal decision if you want to allow them or not. A dog won't get dominant or anything, these things are old myths.


----------



## Double Trouble

I don't mind my dogs on the bed with me. We have two beds in the garage, when they where puppies we had one on the floor (this was before we converted the garage to a sleeping area), and the dogs chewed that up, so we ended up putting furniture blankets on that bed and letting them have that as their bed. We then got another bed for us to sleep on out in the garage (someone is always out there with them at night, it's either me or my dad). I think it is important to establish with them that this bed is mine and you can get on it if I let you, but other than that it's off limits. They won't get on our bed unless we let them, and they know they can't get on the couch. So far no issues.

Here they are hogging as much space as they can in our bed in the garage:









Here is Dargun taking advantage of a comfy spot in my room while I took a shower (we had them in the rooms when they where still kinda small)









It's pretty funny when we're sleeping, if I have both of them on the bed they will both go to the lower portion of my body, lay down, and rest their heads on my legs.


----------



## PuppyLove7

speaking of beds, can anyone recommend a good quality dog bed that is worth the price tag? I don't mind spending the money on a nice dog bed, as long as its worth it. I would hate to spend money on it just for it to flatten out or break down within a year. Also, how often do you need to replace a dog bed?


----------



## Stonevintage

With my current GSD I purchased an Ortho crib mattress. I didn't like all the round dog beds that the dog can't stretch out on when sleeping. The bonus is that it's waterproof and the crib sheets and small wool blanket underneath are a breeze to wash and change out. Just a thought..... My total investment was 12.00 for mattress and fitted sheets from a thrift store.


----------



## selzer

Well, I must say that my nieces are 9 and almost 9 now. They share my living room couch when they spend the night at my house, like last night. They wanted Cujo to sleep with them last night. So I let them. 2 girls and one big young dog. Babs was with me and she woke me at seven, while in the other room, Cujo woke Analisa exactly the same way, by licking her face. 

Nothing wrong with dogs sleeping/sharing the bed with you.


----------



## yuriy

Double Trouble said:


> They won't get on our bed unless we let them, and they know they can't get on the couch. So far no issues.


Exactly the same scenario here. My dog doesn't actually like sleeping on my bed - I call her up there fairly regularly and she always runs off in 5-10 minutes. She prefers sleeping in the living room, between me and scary noises in the hallway.



PuppyLove7 said:


> speaking of beds, can anyone recommend a good quality dog bed that is worth the price tag? I don't mind spending the money on a nice dog bed, as long as its worth it. I would hate to spend money on it just for it to flatten out or break down within a year. Also, how often do you need to replace a dog bed?


I like the big, round dog beds from Costco. They're cheap ($30-40) and seem to last quite a while for me. I've got two in the living room, and my dog prefers to sleep on these, with her head hanging off to the floor. Seems weird and uncomfortable, but that's how she always lays down.



Stonevintage said:


> With my current GSD I purchased an Ortho crib mattress. I didn't like all the round dog beds that the dog can't stretch out on when sleeping. The bonus is that it's waterproof and the crib sheets and small wool blanket underneath are a breeze to wash and change out. Just a thought..... My total investment was 12.00 for mattress and fitted sheets from a thrift store.


That's a great idea. I'll look into getting one of these, too.


----------



## cdwoodcox

Rosko has the choice of he wants to. Like a few others have said. He'll jump up for 10-15 minutes the he's off to the floor. We have a watered frame so there is a long tunnel between the wall and bed below the head board. When he could fit he slept back there every night. Wouldn't come out until I woke up and called him out. Now most mornings he wakes me. Not by licking, barking, or jumping on the bed. He'll just sit on the floor and stare as close as he can get to my face without touching me until I happen to open my eyes and see him. First couple times was quite startling. Now I just expect it.


----------



## yuriy

cdwoodcox said:


> Now most mornings he wakes me. Not by licking, barking, or jumping on the bed. He'll just sit on the floor and stare as close as he can get to my face without touching me until I happen to open my eyes and see him. First couple times was quite startling. Now I just expect it.


Hahaha. That's great.


----------



## Michelle F

Our GSD doesn't even try to sleep in our bed. Our other dogs do but Duke has never even tried. He's just not interested. Weird lol


----------



## Findlay

Deno said:


> It can be bad if you have an alpha male who was born to be president instead of secretary of state. Dogs like this have been known to challenge lesser ranked pack members in the bed when disturbed.


This is a really good point.
It makes sense.


----------



## faith5

cdwoodcox said:


> ... He'll just sit on the floor and stare as close as he can get to my face without touching me until I happen to open my eyes and see him...


About 8 years ago, I lived alone and had a GSD & another dog who slept on the floor of the bedroom. For about a week or two, the GSD would wake me in the middle of the night like this. Pitch black (I live in the woods), and suddenly, out of the mist of sleep, I'm aware of a Presence Very Close and the feel of warm breath on my face.

The first time, I was terrified. After that, I began to wonder whether I was talking in my sleep. When it continued, I got a little spooked about what might be going down while I was in dreamland.


----------



## faith5

Stonevintage said:


> With my current GSD I purchased an Ortho crib mattress. I didn't like all the round dog beds that the dog can't stretch out on when sleeping. The bonus is that it's waterproof and the crib sheets and small wool blanket underneath are a breeze to wash and change out. Just a thought..... My total investment was 12.00 for mattress and fitted sheets from a thrift store.


Brilliant!


----------



## DanaM

julie87 said:


> Same here, GSD shed a lot, and I shower in the morning and at night because I like things clean I cannot imagine sleeping in your dog's fur and slober. What I do if say im in the bedroom studying and don't want the dog to be separated from me, I put extra blanket on the top of my bed and the dog lays down on it. but not under the comforter and not on the sheets, yuk.


Yeah my Sofi sleeps with me and I do use the her own blanket deal. She is such a sweetie pie, will not wake me up but if she does have to go, usually a nudge of the nose and a lick in the face. No barking or anything. 

I sleep on the throw and comforter, she sleeps on the opposite side unless I call her over to nuzzle and crash with me.

As far as dominance goes, lol, my GSD and my cat enjoy and expect me to have dominance over them and I deliver. 

I have a huge king sized bed and often call her over to snuggle with me. To tell the truth, I like snuggling wiht her than all my 4 exwives combined. LOL, uh that is a true statement and not a joke. 

Sofi's breath stinks but it is not as bad as when I put my face in my cats face for a kiss and Bella yawns. That IS NOT a breath of fresh air.


----------



## DanaM

DanaM said:


> Yeah my Sofi sleeps with me and I do use the her own blanket deal. She is such a sweetie pie, will not wake me up but if she does have to go, usually a nudge of the nose and a lick in the face. No barking or anything.
> 
> I sleep on the throw and comforter, she sleeps on the opposite side unless I call her over to nuzzle and crash with me.
> 
> As far as dominance goes, lol, my GSD and my cat enjoy and expect me to have dominance over them and I deliver.
> 
> I have a huge king sized bed and often call her over to snuggle with me. To tell the truth, I like snuggling wiht her than all my 4 exwives combined. LOL, uh that is a true statement and not a joke.
> 
> Sofi's breath stinks but it is not as bad as when I put my face in my cats face for a kiss and Bella my cat yawns in my mouth. That IS NOT a breath of fresh air.



She also is allowed on the furniture but is apprehensive to jumping on it because that was a "no no" with her former master.

I keep vacuums, freebreeze, and a bottled cleaning solution on all floors because I cant stand her shedding or my long hair cat shedding.

Sofi is not allowed in my muscle show car at all and is only allowed in my truck when I command it. I keep sheets for her in the truck and I use the heavy duty Husky Liner floor mats to control dog hair in my truck.

It is all good with this animal other than the breath.


----------



## Lubo

Just like many have said our Zoe is allowed on the bed and couch. She will stay on bed for only 5-10 minutes and then lays down on the floor next to us. we have a corner couch so the only times she sleep on the couch is if I pass out there first . No matter what she will always fallow me to sleep in the same room.

she has been through few beds but she doesn't like any of them go figure


----------



## AlphaTango

I don't think it is a bad thing to let your dog sleep in bed with you. I'd just make sure they know ground rules as far as they are only allowed in when you say so, not of their own free will.


----------



## Dalko43

The trainers I've met who have extensive experience with GSD's, and working breeds in general, have all universally said that letting a dog sleep on the bed with you is a big no-no. The concept behind that is sleeping positions (and elevation in relation to other pack members) can influence how the pecking order is perceived by the dog. I don't know if that concept has a mainstream following among the majority of dog trainers, but I am generally surprised by how many owners on here are okay with letting their dog onto their beds.

I realize that many owners on here view their dogs as more than pets or animals, but at the end of the day they aren't people and shouldn't be treated like them. A rug or even a nice floor mat should be more than enough to accommodate any pet's needs, especially considering that their ancestors used to tough it out in the cold, bare ground (in fact many still do). 

There's taking care of your pet and then there's babying it...but everyone is going to have a different view on that.


----------



## dogfaeries

I seriously miss sharing a bed with Sage, on the road at a dog show or here at home. 

All my dogs have been taught to immediately jump off of a bed, chair or couch if I give the word. I see no problem with dogs on the furniture or sleeping with you if that's what you want.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

I love snuggling with a dog. Too bad most of my GSDs aren' t much for snuggling.

My old gal prefers approx 20 minutes of snuggling out of every 24 hr period. She and I enjoy it very much. She sleeps on her memory foam dog bed all night but when I wake up early I make her special spot and she smooshes in for our quality time.

My boy likes snuggling but is always hot so he never stays. But when he hears us stir in the morning he is on our chests for hugs and kisses which I find a very pleasant way to wake up.

What Selzer said about puking is totally true. She was super sick last week, jumped in bed to tell me she didn't feel good and hurled in my bed. It is a real bummer. After I cleaned that up, she threw up again in the other room. She was really sick and I was really worried. My pup was also worried. When I finally got all the mess cleaned up and got her comfortable to wait for the vet to open, I laid back down and he got in bed with me and we hugged each other, literally. We were both upset about how sick she was and it made us both feel better to hug about it.

My old man Ruger who died recently was a resource guarder when we adopted him. He growled about a lot, including the bed, so he lost privileges for a long time. But we worked on it and he mellowed out and his last few years he was a constant in our bed and never a grumble. He liked to get between me and my husband so he could snuggle us both at once. Tons of love.


----------



## belladonnalily

My 3yo intact male used to regularly sleep with me, but he became very territorial in the house with the other animals at around 18 mo old, so he lost privileges. He is/has always been good with the cats, for instance, but God help a cat that tries to come in my room if he is there. So, he sleeps in his crate. We dealt with the other territorial issues inside, but I don't want to deal with it when I'm trying to sleep. Nothing like waking up to fur flying and an angry GSD standing on your head ?

FWIW, he is fine with other dogs and cats outside (except puppies...doesn't like them...).


----------



## gsdsar

My dogs all sleep on the bed if they want to. Never had an issue. 

Only caveat, they are invited on once I am in bed, then they have to get off with a single command from.


----------



## 68stang

I don't see any issues with it. I figure issues will arise before hand anyways.


----------



## Gunny

My big girl slept on her mat by mom part of the nite and on her leather couch by me the rest of the nite, she always needed to know where we were.

Because of a medical condition, I sleep in my recliner in the front room, she always came in and slept on the couch.


----------



## Jason1A

At night Yogi usually starts at the foot of the bed and after about 30-45 min he jumps off and sleeps on the hardwood floors spread eagle. During the day when the blinds are open he likes to sleep in the sun on my bed but he's only allowed on when that atrocious looking blanket is covering the bed. When my girlfriend sleeps over he likes to sleep on her sideb and puts his head under her hand because she has longer nails and scratches him to sleep. haha


----------



## Michael W

As long as your dog gets off the bed when told to do so, I don't see this as a problem.


----------



## JunYue97

I let my puppy sleeps on the bed with me until she decides it is fun to constantly bite my face. So now she is in the crate at night.


----------



## shep1978

My dog trainer advised against it so we ended up doing a no dog on the furniture policy .


----------



## ausdland

Not going to read this whole thread, but yeah it's bad for your love life and personal hygiene. I'd never let a dog onto my bed but that's jmo.


----------



## rafi_ktt

is it a bad thing?


----------



## kimsdamom

I have both of my GSD's with me on the bed at night. They both start out on the bed and then end up on their own individual beds within about 20 minutes.


----------



## Nurse Bishop

*Off!*

I am in the no dogs on the furniture camp. 

My 10 month GSD bitch turned out to probably be the dominant puppy in the littler. When I went to pick her out at 5 weeks, she came and got into my lap three times in a row. I thought how sweet, she likes me and put my collar on her and claimed her. Well, it turns out she was saying* I do what I want.* Dominance is in their genes, you can suppress it but not train it away. So firmness and pack leadership of the humans is constantly maintained. She is a great dog, a tough dog. As they say a 'hard' dog. She is from Eastern European working lines. 

She a dear sweet girl but is always angling for dominance.She sleeps in her crate, eats after we do, goes out the door last after sitting or downing. For instance, the other night after I had gone to bed my man said Melissa, come look. Inga was in my chair and looking at him with great big loving eyes and her tongue hanging out. I said Off! and she went to her rug with the most sour and disappointed look on her face it was funny. 

I meet people at the dog park who are clueless about pack order in the family- dogs biting the children for instance. I have noticed that invariably, they let the dogs on the furniture. Dogs are pack animals. Many people think they are like children but it is basically about dominance and submission. They are dogs!

All my previous dogs in my life were sighthounds- Greyhounds, Whippets and Borzois. They are 'soft' dogs. This German Shepherd is my first what I would call a Real Dog. They have to be trained and given a job to do or they deteriorate. People with softer dogs I'm sure will disagree.


----------



## selzer

My dogs are well behaved with children, never show any aggression toward me, they go on the furniture when they are in the house. They like the sofa, and are fine with my bed. 

You have to be smarter than the dog though, and always have a plan. If the dog managed to get soaked with mud, he will think nothing of jumping up on the bed or on the couch the moment he comes in. So you have to have a plan for that, have a towel ready and towel him off. put a lead on him and tell him OFF when he get's near the bed (on route to the tub), it isn't rocket science. 

I have never had a dog become dominant because I let them on the bed or couch. Not happening. For some reason they all think I am greater than chopped liver, and wherever they are in their doggy pack order, I am the human which just happens to trump doggy pack order completely. The dogs are smart. They know I am not a dog. Maybe it is because I walk on two feet. Not sure. But, I am not struggling to stay on top of them. I don't need to. They can go out of doors before me, they can eat before me or after me, or even, sometimes when I am eating I will toss grizzle and fat their way. Not once have they jumped up and stolen the food off my plate. And they aren't obnoxious about begging either. Well, Babsy does have deep eye wells that seem to talk, but she isn't pushy about getting at my food. In fact, she is the one that generally gets the fat and grizzle, etc, and I had thrown some skin away the other day, top of the garbage, when she came in, she looked at it, and I told the puppy "Leave It" and then went in and took a shower. 15 minutes later, neither she nor the puppy touched that delectable dainty, and that is what I expect from critters who can share my couch and share my bed. 

It's funny, but people have every kind of gadget and correction collar on their dog, and are tripping through keeping them off furniture and walking through doors first, and training them daily, and the dog is still out of control. Why is that? I think we make this business of raising a dog way too hard. I know a guy that lets his pups grow up first, at 10 months he teaches them obedience, takes about a week. Done. I do it a little different, usually taking them to a puppy class and maybe obedience classes, not to train them, but more for the experience with other people and other dogs, and yes, we put the training in there too. 6 months or a year later, they still have it down.


----------



## Nurse Bishop

What about all the dog hair and the smell in the bed? Someone said 'ruins your lovelife'. The amount of hair I brush from my German Shepherd dog each day could clothe an adult rabbit.


----------



## gsdsar

Nurse Bishop said:


> What about all the dog hair and the smell in the bed? Someone said 'ruins your lovelife'. The amount of hair I brush from my German Shepherd dog each day could clothe an adult rabbit.


Aww geez! Well that explains it!! Though I think someone other than me would actually have to see all the dog hair on my bed to be turned off by it. Dang it, thought I had answer.


----------



## selzer

Nurse Bishop said:


> What about all the dog hair and the smell in the bed? Someone said 'ruins your lovelife'. The amount of hair I brush from my German Shepherd dog each day could clothe an adult rabbit.


Yeah, well, what's a little hair? Sometimes I think a lot of people would be better off with a robot dog: No hair, no drool, no poop to clean up. Sit = Sit, every single time. The dog doesn't pull, and the neighbors won't be angry about his barking. He will not knock you down in exuberance when you get home after a trip. Doesn't need classes, vaccines, or even a license. Won't need to go to the vet. When you get tired of him, you can put him in a corner, or on a shelf, for months. If you don't want him anymore, you will be able to donate him to a thrift store, without remorse. Having a baby? No problem. Want two? no fighting, no problems. If you live in the right location, you can probably find PETA people or vegans who will applaud your robot-dog, for your civic mindedness. 

Hair on the bed. Whoo Hoo! I bet I catch fewer diseases from my dog than all ya'all that have spouses/bf or gfs/partners sharing your bed. Ok, I'll say it, I'd rather have a dog sleeping on my bed, than a guy sharing my bathroom.


----------



## Misha111

Basically I am a shallow person, I don't want the dog on the sofa unless invited because it's leather and the claws scratch it. My beautiful late dog was not allowed upstairs or on the beds, again, unless invited. Usually when the kids asked if the dog could put them to bed. She was a long haired solid black and i was grateful not to have to hoover upstairs everyday like downstairs. However towards the end, she would only settle if she slept along my side of the bed which I had no problem with. But jeez, between her snoring and my husbands, not to mention her prowling, and bless her, the large amounts of water she had to drink and her black fur everywhere, lets just say, my 5 month old pup is back downstairs in a crate.


----------



## selzer

Misha111 said:


> Basically I am a shallow person, I don't want the dog on the sofa unless invited because it's leather and the claws scratch it. My beautiful late dog was not allowed upstairs or on the beds, again, unless invited. Usually when the kids asked if the dog could put them to bed. She was a long haired solid black and i was grateful not to have to hoover upstairs everyday like downstairs. However towards the end, she would only settle if she slept along my side of the bed which I had no problem with. But jeez, between her snoring and my husbands, not to mention her prowling, and bless her, the large amounts of water she had to drink and her black fur everywhere, lets just say, my 5 month old pup is back downstairs in a crate.


It's up to you. Dog's do fine sleeping in crates or on the floor. It doesn't hurt them. Not being on the furniture is up to you. 

I really only object to the idea that it is unhealthy or unsafe or unwise to have the dog sleep in the bed.


----------



## Misha111

selzer said:


> It's up to you. Dog's do fine sleeping in crates or on the floor. It doesn't hurt them. Not being on the furniture is up to you.
> 
> I really only object to the idea that it is unhealthy or unsafe or unwise to have the dog sleep in the bed.


Totally agree, It is up to the individual owner to decide what works for them.


----------



## HeavyMetal

It's always a person choice, I had smaller dogs sleep in the bed with me, but a GSD is a little too big for my liking.


----------



## Akita Inu

I let my previous GSD sleep on the floor or bed.


----------



## Nikkia

I don't see it as a bad thing at all Nikkia has slept in bed with me for the past 9 years. Kavik sleeps out with us on the weekends/vacations but sleeps in her kennel during the week. She has developed a nasty habit of wanting to initiate play time a 3 am even after a pre-bedtime walk or training session. We are working to eliminate it but it's not something I have wanted to "deal with" when I have to get up for work the next morning. Haha So for now bed time with us is a weekend treat.


----------



## Nurse Bishop

I once knew a woman who slept in bed with 5 Dobermans.


----------



## AndrewGarf

I think it is good to let your dog sleep to sleep in bed with you once in a while to build some connection. But I won't let it become a habit as I want my GSD grows into a strong and independent dog.


----------



## Vala

We recently started letting our 6 month old pup sleep with us about a month ago. I was highly against it at first. This being our first GSD I worried about it creating dominance issues since most of what you see on google advises against it. She doesn't display any dominance towards us so we haven't had any problems.We make her sit and wait until we are both under the covers before we give her the "OK" just to be safe and make sure she knows she can't just jump up as she pleases. 
I did read an article later that highlighted the benefits to letting them sleep with you. They have a higher body temp so you definitely stay warm (although I prefer to stay cool). Since dogs are pack animals they do everything together, including sleep. It can also give both the dog and human a sense of security knowing that someone else is there to keep an eye/ear out, and over all it's a great way to bond. That sense of security can also help to ease anxiety thus letting you sleep better. 


Of course, as posted before it really is about personal preference. I was highly against at first but my boyfriend wore me down and I'm glad he did  My only rule now is she does not get under the covers with us, but stays on top of the comforter/bedspread.


----------



## marksteven

Every one of my Shepherds has slept on the Bed. Every now and then i spoil my Malinois puppy and let him too. I throw an extra sheet on top as a bed cover and wash it every other day


----------



## amburger16

Everything else I own is covered in dog hair, why not my bed too? Bear chooses where he sleeps, unless I outright tell him to get down because he is being a hog and I can't move.


----------



## girardid

i dont but thats just cause he'd get his hair every where and he will likely lick up my face if he wakes up before me


----------



## atomic

My dogs have always slept in bed with me, I've had a dog with me even as a young kid. Both of my dogs are crate trained but have always slept in the bed at night even as pups, I'm a light sleeper and I'd keep them close to me so if they needed to potty I could get up to take them out right away. I actually think this helped housebreak my boy pup as well and quick as he did. I feel lost and lonely without a warm, cuddly fur bag next to me. I do believe it is great for bonding, and who can feel unsafe with a large dog (or two) resting by your side?

I have never experienced any kind of domineering attitudes from any of the dogs I've had throughout my lifetime due to sleeping in bed, but that just may be how they are. I think IMO if a dog displays dominance it probably has more to do with their personality than simply sleeping with you, but again I could very well be wrong (shh it's only happened once or twice hehe). To each their own and I understand why people don't want their dogs on their furniture/bed but for me... I wonder how anyone could pass up a large, warm, cuddly, soft, fluffy, loving bundle of a living body pillow. 

My pit bull even has her own pillow, she lays her head on it like a human.


----------



## Shooter

selzer said:


> Yeah, well, what's a little hair? Sometimes I think a lot of people would be better off with a robot dog: No hair, no drool, no poop to clean up. Sit = Sit, every single time. The dog doesn't pull, and the neighbors won't be angry about his barking. He will not knock you down in exuberance when you get home after a trip. Doesn't need classes, vaccines, or even a license. Won't need to go to the vet. When you get tired of him, you can put him in a corner, or on a shelf, for months. If you don't want him anymore, you will be able to donate him to a thrift store, without remorse. Having a baby? No problem. Want two? no fighting, no problems. If you live in the right location, you can probably find PETA people or vegans who will applaud your robot-dog, for your civic mindedness.
> ....



Wow!! I love the clarity of your thinking. Everything just kind of in perspective. Thank you and thanks again for that post. 



selzer said:


> Yeah, well, what's a little hair? ...


You know, about a month after my Scout died I found a ball of his hair under my workbench. It was bitter sweet but I relished that hair that day.


----------



## gsdhistorian4

Yes i do. To each his own, but i get annoyed when people say "You shouldn't let your pet on the bed or furniture".. For 1, it's my dog and i let her go where i want, and 2, if you really love them, let them have the same luxuries you do. If you are so worried about hair on the couch or the dog being dirty.. well, they have these things at the store called cleaning supplies and dog shampoo... give them a try!


----------



## KatieMarie

I have to admit both my dogs sleep on the bed with my husband and self. The shepherd, Jake, sleeps on top of the covers and my little Bichon sleeps in the covers between us. Some family think we're crazy but I wouldn't have it any other way. The only thing I wish is that we had a king size bed instead of a queen.


----------



## Nurse Bishop

There is an old saying I learned from my mother. "He who lieth with dogs riseth with fleas." While she was referring to the choice of company that people keep, I think it is pretty funny when taken literally.

No dogs in my bed or on the furniture. My house, my rules. I brush enough hair off my GSD each day to clothe an adult rabbit. I SURE don't want all that dog hair in my bed.


----------



## selzer

Nurse Bishop said:


> There is an old saying I learned from my mother. "He who lieth with dogs riseth with fleas." *ONLY IF YOUR DOG HAS FLEAS. *While she was referring to the choice of company that people keep, I think it is pretty funny when taken literally.
> 
> No dogs in my bed or on the furniture. My house, my rules. I brush enough hair off my GSD each day to clothe an adult rabbit. I SURE don't want all that dog hair in my bed.


It's kool, no one thinks you're a freak if you don't let your dog in the bed with you, or on your furniture. It's highly individual. Maybe, just maybe those who don't allow the dog on furniture or beds are less likely to suffer from blurring the lines between what is canine and what is human. Maybe.


----------



## csmith4313

At first Sam slept in his crate as he got older and able to jump on the bed I let him sleep with me. However I wanted to be sure he understood this is my bed not his. He will nap in my bed lay in there and play with a chew toy or cuddle with a cat. If I say down he immediately gets down and if I am in my bed he ask permission before getting on the bed. So he obviously understands this is mommy's but I can use it whenever I want and if she is laying there first I have to ask her to join. And GSD's are great space heaters lol.


----------



## KillRbee18

mmaier941 said:


> First post, dont hold back
> 
> My 5 month old GSD has his own bed, and uses it most nights, however some nights I need to go to sleep and he just isn't getting bored or comfy, If I let him in my bed with me he goes right to sleep. Now Im aware this might not be the best thing down the road. But if i continue to do this, is it really going to haunt me in the future?



All I can say is once he or she is given the green light to climb aboard "it's over -- you will a 80 lbs.+ GS sleeping partner and if he nibbles on you to get space -- that's not fun either!" Titan enjoys laying in between the wife and I and then he makes his way to the foot of our bed and eventually find his way to the floor --- however I would like to believe that he knows he has a spot on our bed if the floor get's too cold. From my last post --- what King do you know sleeps on the floor?


----------



## sophhskz

If you're working on training your dog for you to be pack leader then you should not allow them to sleep on your bed. If they are not a dominant dog that is constantly fighting you for the leadership position then it is acceptable for them to be allowed to sleep at the FOOT of your bed but this doesn't apply for more dominant dogs. This way they will respect you as their leader


----------



## dogfaeries

I'm not going to lie. I can't wait for Scarlet to be old enough to get up and down off the bed safely so she can sleep with me. She's just four and a half months old, so it's going to be awhile.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

Ah HA ha ha ha Selzer you beat me to it. Laying down with the dogs only gives you fleas IF THEY HAVE FLEAS. There is no reason in this age for a civilized dog to have fleas.

This morning my alarm went off and my boy crawled up on my chest and gave me the sweetest kisses and then laid on me with a big contented sigh. It was so comfy and nice I snoozed for another half hour with him, eventually he was upside down with his front legs across me in the crook of my arm sleeping like an angel. I love it. It is worth it to me to brush his teeth, make sure his butt is clean, groom him regularly and change the bed a little more often than I might if there weren't dogs using it too. It was the best half hour and the beSt way to start the day, with my sweet hearted boy hugging and kissing me.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

I do draw the line at the Pomeranian sleeping on my pillow, which is her preferred spot. This really grosses me out. Especially because she has an uppy tail so I can't get the idea of her bare a** where I put my face BLEH. I do not tolerate this. She knows better than to try and be the princess on my pillow anymore.


----------



## camperbc

gsdhistorian4 said:


> Yes i do. To each his own, but i get annoyed when people say "You shouldn't let your pet on the bed or furniture".. For 1, it's my dog and i let her go where i want, and 2, if you really love them, let them have the same luxuries you do. If you are so worried about hair on the couch or the dog being dirty.. well, they have these things at the store called cleaning supplies and dog shampoo... give them a try!


I agree with this. If we truly love our pets, then why on earth should they too not have the same luxuries as us? Our dear Shih Tzu Chrissy has slept with us for a decade, and it is such a natural, beautiful thing to have her share our bed. I admit things will soon get a bit tight when our new GSD comes home, (two more weeks) but I would be crazy to think that I would ever expect her to not be included in our little nest also. I get a bit bothered by folks who claim it isn't natural, or that it is "dirty" to share our beds with our four legged loved ones, but to each his/her own. It's either we really do love our pets or we don't. Well, no outside doghouse for MY babies, that is for sure! 

Glen
Fogo Island, NL


----------



## selzer

Babsy is too old and too fat to climb up into the bed and be my bed warmer. So she has her own bed next to my bed. Quinnie has taken over as the dog who can curl up next to me in bed. I have yet to be offended by her breath, though I have never brushed her teeth. She is young and eats hard kibble and she has pearly white chompers. I leave her butt alone and she leaves my butt alone, and so far, there hasn't been anything negative in that respect. As for hair, well, shepherds shed. It is a fact of life. And when she blows coat, I will have to brush and brush and brush and wonder how the bed managed to get full of hair anyway. I have never heard of dog hair killing anyone, so I am not going to lose the benefit of a 50 pound bed-warmer/cuddle bug, because there may be a hair in my bed. Now if she brought a hare into my bed, we would have to have words. 

On that note, Babsy did once. Not a hare, but a hairless baby mouse. She was trying to mother the little thing. It was still alive!!! That was gross. My brother has a cat and his cat lost its bedroom privileges for killing a mouse and bringing it up to the bed, and my brother reached down when he felt something in the bed, and there it was. I asked him, "Did you praise her and tell her what a great hunter she is?" He was not amused. He did NOT praise her for catching and killing the mouse. 

Oh and while we are talking about cats, they will recognize the danger of a hornet in the bed and vacate. But they will not warn you of your peril. Monster Kitty wouldn't stay in the bed one night, and just after I started to drift off, I got stung in the ear by a hornet. The darn cat knew it was there. One thing about GSDs, they might try to rescue and foster a mouse, but they will murder bees of every variety.


----------



## car2ner

sophhskz said:


> If you're working on training your dog for you to be pack leader then you should not allow them to sleep on your bed. If they are not a dominant dog that is constantly fighting you for the leadership position then it is acceptable for them to be allowed to sleep at the FOOT of your bed but this doesn't apply for more dominant dogs. This way they will respect you as their leader


 This depends on the dog. I suspect most dogs don't have the issue of sleeping on the bed = boss of the household. If the dog is pig headed I would imagine that there is more going on than just bed sleeping. The family has to establish that the humans make the rules. They are the benevolent dictators and it serves the dog well to follow the rules.


----------



## SitkatheGSD

My 7 month old male GSD, Sitka, is incredibly attached and likes to be right next to me at all times, including the bed and bathroom! He is in his kennel all day while I'm at work, so I don't mind him sleeping out of it at night. 

He usually jumps into the bed when he sees that's where I'm headed. He'll start out beside me and move to the foot of the bed. Usually though its too hot and he is panting like crazy, so if he doesn't jump down on his own I'll give him the command (or a little push ) and he'll sleep on the floor next to me or in his kennel. 

In the morning when he hears me rustling around or sees my phone light up he jumps right back up and usually flops down beside with his head on my body somewhere. 

I haven't noticed any dominance issues at all, though he's never been a very dominant dog. I think he just likes to be near me. I am very quick to establish that it is my bed though - no spot stealers here!

I'm single now so it's just Sitka and I 99% of the time... it will be interesting to see what happens if I get into a relationship and there's another male in bed... 

Has anyone encountered dominance/jealousy issues from this (ie: new _human_ partners)?

Thanks!


----------



## mariodidit

As much as I would like to sleep next to my pup, I don't think he's old enough for that luxury (hasnt earned it) he puts his front paws up on my bed and only sometimes responds to "OFF!" same with the couch. Once he completely understands that command, Ill let him hang out on the couch with me, then maybe the bed. The thing is, he's outside 90% of the day running around with our older cattle dog. Not sure if I want all that dirt on my sheets, don't mind the fur though.


----------



## Bentwings1

My dogs have always slept where ever they were comfortable. The GSD almost always slept by then entrance doors. In motels they rarely even jumped up on a bed or chair. They parked right by the doors.

My current Aussie sleeps anywhere she likes. Often in the master bathroom. She particularly likes to rest on my dirty clothes so I have to leave a few next to my rocker in the bedroom. We have an exercise called " do laundry" where she goes and gets dirty clothes and brings them to the washing machine. I still leave a pair of work pants on the floor for her. She must like the scent. Whew. she has a favorite pillow and blanket on the foot of the bed that she sleeps on but she will park in my pillows too. The couch with her toys is her usual final night time place but if it is hot she likes the kitchen floor. 

She does like to be near me however and will often curl up in my feet or next to me on the couch.

Byron


----------



## car2ner

our dogs don't sleep on the bed with us. It is too hot for them and there isn't really enough room. But at 6:30, if we are trying to sleep in, they will jump on us and lick us awake (as if having 90 lbs of dog jump on us isn't enough). How do these dogs know that it is 6:30 without reading the clock? Even as the days are getting shorter, they always seem to know when it is 6:30. If they are off it is usually under + / - 5 minutes.


----------



## camperbc

car2ner said:


> our dogs don't sleep on the bed with us. It is too hot for them and there isn't really enough room. But at 6:30, if we are trying to sleep in, they will jump on us and lick us awake (as if having 90 lbs of dog jump on us isn't enough). How do these dogs know that it is 6:30 without reading the clock? Even as the days are getting shorter, they always seem to know when it is 6:30. If they are off it is usually under + / - 5 minutes.


Our Chrissy (Shih Tzu) _ALWAYS_ knows when it is three o'clock. Almost exactly to the minute every day, regardless of time of year. Years ago we got into a routine of giving her a treat at 3pm, and all these years later, at _precisely_ 3pm, if we have not gotten it for her, she will sit on my chest on her hind legs, sitting pretty, trying her utmost to look as cute as possible, to let us know that it is "that time"!

And she _always_ knows to look out the window exactly 5 minutes before the school bus comes past our house. Every. Single. School day. She will not miss watching that bus go by for anything. Now, there is just no way that she is _hearing_ the bus from a few miles out, but I swear she can read a clock!!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Adamance

IMHO, yes!!!

I read the reason for this in an older training and behavior book, if I recall correctly. I myself was in agreeance with the notion. It is this:

In a pack, the alphas are the only ones who get to sleep in the best spot(s). They will claim these spots, adjust them to their liking, and keep other pack members out - they'll even defend it violently. To dogs, it's a telltale sign of leadership and dominance to sleep in the MOST comfortable, HIGHEST place off the ground, or most secure/private space (i.e. a den). A bed is all three of these things, essentially.

As with all things dog, it's not exactly about how WE feel about it, it's about how they feel about it. Allowing your dog to sleep in bed with you is confusing, you're sending the wrong signals; you're literally telling your dog "this is yours." But it's not his. My previous dog wouldn't be caught dead on the furniture. Not only is it a sign of dominance, it's also unsanitary, you can get fleas and ticks in your bed, and not to mention that if you raise your dog to allow it to be on any furniture it will forever assume it has that right and without a doubt that will cause dominance problems. Those of you saying you let your dogs sleep in your bed, and you have no problems, maybe you don't mind a dominant dog and you're not doing anything to challenge what they think or know - so you have what you think is something that works... Until it doesn't. 

The definition of a "good" dog is so subjective these days, and whether a dog "should be allowed, what's your preference"...? One of my friends prefers a dog that begs for food, jumps up on you, barks at other dogs, play bites hands, and other extremely bad behaviors all for the sake of cuteness. Do you think I let my puppy jump on her, play the stupid hand biting game everyone tries to play, etc. just because my friend likes it when dogs do that? A big fat NO. Not everybody has the right idea, especially if your line of thinking is "well I don't care so it's ok!" You have to think about the quality of life. A confused dog is a stressed dog. A stressed dog can be built up over a long period of time and it could be any amount of time before you realize you've been doing something wrong, if you do at all.

But hey, don't take my word for it. Just wait.


----------



## camperbc

Adamance said:


> Allowing your dog to sleep in bed with you is confusing, you're sending the wrong signals; you're literally telling your dog "this is yours." But it's not his. Not only is it a sign of dominance, it's also unsanitary, you can get fleas and ticks in your bed, and not to mention that if you raise your dog to allow it to be on any furniture it will forever assume it has that right and without a doubt that will cause dominance problems. Those of you saying you let your dogs sleep in your bed, and you have no problems, maybe you don't mind a dominant dog and you're not doing anything to challenge what they think or know - so you have what you think is something that works... Until it doesn't. But hey, don't take my word for it. Just wait.


This is nonsense, in my opinion. I have had dogs for over a half century, and they have always been allowed on the furniture, and have always slept in our bed. Surely you do not expect someone to believe that in 50 years of this, and with many different dogs, that there would not have been some kind of issues/warning signs arise, if this was such a bad thing to be doing for our pets? No, it is most certainly _not_ "confusing" for the dog. And with any of our dogs, it is _not_ "unsanitary" in the least. Zero signs of any dominance issues at all, in all of these decades of allowing them to carry on this way. Sorry but no, I don't buy it; I have never experienced any of these things you have listed. 

Please don't believe everything you read/hear, as there is a ton of misinformation out there, getting tossed back and forth and forwarded on, and thus spreads like a virus. I think experience can tell a person a lot more than reading a bunch of mumbo jumbo that some "expert", decided to preach about. (and for what it is worth, I have never had a single flea or tick in my bed since I began allowing this illicit behavior back in the 1960's, so I doubt that I need to be too concerned) 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## car2ner

As far as fleas and ticks go, we did get a tick in the bed...Once. Nasty things. But I brush my dogs every night and do a tick check. Not so that they can get on the furniture but because I want them to be healthy. 
Do they think that they are the boss because they can get up on our bed or couch now and then? No, they know if we tell them to move over or get off, there is no arguing. They move.


----------



## car2ner

if you want to get all 
"sciencey". 
https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/canine-corner/201709/should-you-let-your-dog-sleep-in-bed-you


----------



## Misha111

My dog doesn't sleep with me. For no other reason that I already share a bed with fidgety, teeth grinding, snoring individual. Plus I like to keep my daily hoovering to one floor only. Nothing to do with being pack leader etc, just pure selfishness on my part.


----------



## MOJO9913

Ive let my dogs over the years sleep with me. It can get a bit crowded at times but its worth it...more of a "pack" thing. I have not seen any dominance issues...When I come to bed, they've moved over if in my "spot". They also hear things I don't sometimes and them jumping awake gets my attention


Great thread!


----------



## Sabis mom

Adamance said:


> IMHO, yes!!!
> 
> I read the reason for this in an older training and behavior book, if I recall correctly. I myself was in agreeance with the notion. It is this:
> 
> In a pack, the alphas are the only ones who get to sleep in the best spot(s). They will claim these spots, adjust them to their liking, and keep other pack members out - they'll even defend it violently. To dogs, it's a telltale sign of leadership and dominance to sleep in the MOST comfortable, HIGHEST place off the ground, or most secure/private space (i.e. a den). A bed is all three of these things, essentially.
> 
> As with all things dog, it's not exactly about how WE feel about it, it's about how they feel about it. Allowing your dog to sleep in bed with you is confusing, you're sending the wrong signals; you're literally telling your dog "this is yours." But it's not his. My previous dog wouldn't be caught dead on the furniture. Not only is it a sign of dominance, it's also unsanitary, you can get fleas and ticks in your bed, and not to mention that if you raise your dog to allow it to be on any furniture it will forever assume it has that right and without a doubt that will cause dominance problems. Those of you saying you let your dogs sleep in your bed, and you have no problems, maybe you don't mind a dominant dog and you're not doing anything to challenge what they think or know - so you have what you think is something that works... Until it doesn't.
> 
> The definition of a "good" dog is so subjective these days, and whether a dog "should be allowed, what's your preference"...? One of my friends prefers a dog that begs for food, jumps up on you, barks at other dogs, play bites hands, and other extremely bad behaviors all for the sake of cuteness. Do you think I let my puppy jump on her, play the stupid hand biting game everyone tries to play, etc. just because my friend likes it when dogs do that? A big fat NO. Not everybody has the right idea, especially if your line of thinking is "well I don't care so it's ok!" You have to think about the quality of life. A confused dog is a stressed dog. A stressed dog can be built up over a long period of time and it could be any amount of time before you realize you've been doing something wrong, if you do at all.
> 
> But hey, don't take my word for it. Just wait.


Rubbish, all of it. My dogs sleeps with me, all my dogs have at some point or another. Beds, floors, dirt. In tents, outside, in houses, in cars. One dog, 6 dogs. Never had an issue and I can honestly say I lose sleep without a dog around. I travel on business, have a brutal time sleeping without a dog. Some dogs move to the floor eventually, some don't. Not my place to say where they are most comfortable. I don't dominate anyone. My dogs are not subjects. 
My dogs do not steal food, they do not use my house as a toilet, they do not fight and they do not assault guests. But if you object to dog hair and muddy feet, stay out of my house.
Since well over a hundred dogs have wandered through my life, I am satisfied that it isn't luck.


----------



## clipke

My older dog likes to sleep on the bed facing the door to be first to greet any unexpected intruder or threat, however my shepherd prefers the floor. He'll occasionally sleep on the bed, but 2 100+lbs dogs and a 230lbs human in any bed that isn't a king is rather cramped. I think he chooses the floor most nights because he'd like the extra space. In the past, with my older dog I had started him in a laundry basket as a puppy but my now ex girlfriend would give in to his begging and pull him onto the bed. I had him in the basket solely so he would not **** or piss on my bed, other than potty training problems as a puppy, I don't see any reason for your dog not to sleep in bed with you if there is room.

In response to the person who ranted about pack behavior and the "definition of a good dog". Both of my dogs are being trained as guard dogs, they know who the alpha is. If your training in every other aspect is so weak that you think your dogs assume themselves alpha just by being on furniture or your bed, then your training is flawed. Unless your dog is sleeping on your pillow, they know who's in charge. Dogs typically sleep at the foot of the bed, as a first line of defense for intrusion and this has held true to every dog I've ever met or owned aside from my ex's shelter dog.


----------



## selzer

I did find a flea in my bed the other day. 

I suppose if I didn't want that in my bed, I shouldn't have bought it for her. Now I wish I bought two, because then I could say she has fleas. 

Today it was Flea, Lady Bug, and Hedge Hog along with Quinnie in my bed. Babsy sleeps in her own bed alongside. She used to come up, just for a few minutes. Well, after I get in a few minutes. She used to be perfectly happy sleeping in my bed for hours so long as I wasn't in the bed. Then I would have to tell her to move so I could get in. And then I would have to tell her that I prefer head to butt, so she would turn around and not shove her butt and tail in my face. It was a daily ritual. Sometimes she would crawl up over my head so I would get a crick in my neck trying to avoid her. Definitely intentional alpha pack behavior. LOL!!! 

With Quinn, the problem is not sleeping, but waking. She definitely wants to get up earlier than me, and go outside. She will lick my hand, she will shove a soggy toy in my nose. She will jump on and off of my bed _gathering._ She will bring up my sandle- house shoes, because she knows I put them on before going out there to let her out. She's only brought the toilet brush up into the bed once. I don't think she will EVER do that again. It would have been an interesting thread if she had a forum to report her dealings with me to -- "Dudes, don't do this: don't bring the toilet brush up into the bed. Just trust me. You DON'T want to do that. Humans are really weird about that."


----------



## melissa282

Our dogs were allowed on the bed as puppies, but then my husband got jealous I was paying more attention to them, than him, so they got the boot, lol. I also got tired of the hair. Since Roxi passed over a week ago, we've been letting our little papillon sleep with us. We just feel bad for him because he had his cuddle buddy Roxi his whole life and now he is alone. It also comforts us since Roxi is gone. When we get a new puppy, they will be allowed in the room, in a crate or gated area. Once the puppy gets old enough to be left unsupervised in the house at night, they will be out of the room and sleep together.


----------



## annabirdie

My dogs have never been on my bed, or on the couch. Personally I think dogs should be on the floor. Furniture is for people in our house. I can't imagine having a dog in my bed.


----------



## car2ner

Now that it is getting cold here, I encourage my dogs to lie on the foot of the bed and warm it up. We keep it cool in the bedroom. When we get into bed, they jump off on their own. There isn't enough room for the 4 of us.


----------



## Jenny720

The dogs asleep in my bed well max Luna likes to sleep downstairs she will making her rounds. At least I know she is on patrol down stairs. I like it cool max has plenty of room so he will sleep their all night. I put a another sheet down on the bed. If my dog had fleas or ticks the entire house would be infested. So there are products out there to prevent that. The hair is a pain why I put another sheet down and change the sheets often. The dogs are cuddly but our chihuahua is the most snuggliest he is so warm he will sleep with my daughter but as all like to steal him lol! They like to make all the rounds and check out all the beds to see what?s more cozy. If they are clean and not smelly I let them.


----------



## egwinjr

two of our dogs sleep in our bed with us, the third is a young high energy dog and needs to stay in a kennel at night or **** go crazy with no one to play with awake.


----------



## ADogCalledQuest

Not bad at all. My dog is often invited to share my bed, but generally sleeps right beside my bed. He gets hot easily.


----------



## Sunsilver

The only animal allowed on my bed is the cat. My dogs are too dirty. Especially now that it's starting to get into mud season, I am washing their bedding weekly, as it gets just filthy!

I have an heirloom hand-made quilt on my bed, and I don't want the dogs sleeping on that, and causing premature wear. It's the sort of thing that will be damaged by frequent washing, too.


----------



## Clare

Midnight12 said:


> My last gsd liked to sleep with me when she was a puppy and we both slepted better, and when she got older she quit, like the bed was not big enough for both of us.


This is my experience!!!!! Alex used to go to bed before we did... in our bed. So then we would go to bed and he would get disgusted and leave. I really think he thought we should be on the floor/couch/dog bed and he was the owner of the comfy king sized bed!


----------



## Sweet Stella

Depends on the dog. I would not let a highly dominant dog sleep in my bed, nor would I let a dog lacking in confidence sleep with me, it just feeds into a behavior I'm trying to minimize. I would also not let a developing dog (under 2 years of age) regardless of disposition sleep with us. My dogs are crated the 1st year of their lives and then are free to sleep downstairs wherever they please. 

My male, not a chance, but my female GSD is very passive, independent and gentle. Her sleeping with us would be no problem behaviorally. That said, she's ultra sensitive to any movement, so if my wife or I moved a muscle she'd groan and jump off the bed (it's quite funny, actually) so we don't even bother. Plus,she prefers sleeping by the front door, always ready for the evil Amazon delivery man to show his face lol.


----------



## car2ner

this time of year I have to consider "are there any ticks on you?" before allowing dogs onto the bed. Nothing much creepier than waking up in the middle of the night to remove a tick and then every twitch and twings feels like another bug. I love my dogs. I love spring and summer. I HATE ticks~ 
(Yes they are on flea and tick preventative. If they pick any up it is most likely during that quick "last walk of the night")


----------



## dogma13

After my hubby gets up in the morning I usually end up with all three of them in bed with me.It's so cozy on winter morningsMine were all crated until they got over their destructive phase.Haven't seen any ticks yet.Eww!


----------



## Gaia

I agree with what most have said. It depends on the dog.

I think if it's your only dog it shouldn't be a big issue. It could get dicey if you ever get a second dog, you first dog may try to claim ownership of the bed.

As long as she doesnt try to kick YOU put of the bed (or any children/friends/relatives who may be visiting) then you should be fine.

We have 5 dogs and they all get on the couch and bed and nobody fights about it. One of our dogs will get upset and get on the floor if another dog or cat gets too close to him but that's it.


----------

